# Alltheworld's itsy bitsy cutie baby thread



## Alltheworld601 (Jul 31, 2012)

Moses - A. Avic













Daisy - G. Rosea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 1, 2012)

The rosie with that "christmas tree ball" - is it already xmas? Did I miss something?


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Aug 2, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> The rosie with that "christmas tree ball" - is it already xmas? Did I miss something?


Actually its a giant marble.  Way too big for her to roll or to put in her tank, but they make excellent photo props!  Right now she has a little red fisherman's float that weighs less than a ping pong ball in her tank with her.  Haven't seen her roll it yet, but at night she comes out and sits next to it.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Aug 27, 2012)

Time to do some updating!  I borrowed a fantastic camera and took some nice new shots.

First, a new edition!  N. Coloratovillosus, female.  Her name is Persephone and she's huge.

At first she wouldn't come off the glass.  Look at her, she's so muscular.  Like she's been taking steroids and lifting weights.






Here she is showing off her fangs.






Then she went BEHIND her hide instead of IN it..





But her legs are so pretty, I couldn't resist.

This pic is from behind glass, so the quality's a bit bad, but you get the idea.







Here is Daisy, my G. Rosea, with a ping pong ball that she has absolutely no interest in whatsoever.






The most interaction I've seen her have with it was when she got mad that it was in her way, and she shoved it so she could take a stroll.

A. Avic, Moses






He comes out a lot to take a walk.  I did this shoot on a Metroid wall scroll.  Just because.  The only thing almost as cool as tarantulas, is Metroid.







My fellow nerds...which one would YOU rather have on your face?  I vote the tarantula, for obvious reasons.

They don't suck your life force out, for one thing.







And finally; I put my hand out to get him back into his house, and he climbed up it.  Then he climbed up my arm, then my shirt, and tried to go down it.  Typical male, I guess.  He saw boobs and tried to put the moves on me.  Luckily he's very cooperative, and was easy to get back into his house.

That's all for now!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Aug 27, 2012)

I rehoused my subadult male A. Avic today...because being new at tropical arboreals, I totally screwed up his last enclosure and it became a swamp.  He is much happier now, and his new home looks like this:






'

Meanwhile, a friend visited tonight and was interested in seeing my newest edition, Persephone, the N. Coloratovillosus.  I lifted her hide slightly so he could peek inside, and she JETTED out, with a vengeance.  I think she thought I was food, so its definitely cricket time tomorrow.  Anyway, she let me annoy her with the camera for a couple shots:













Basically the same picture, one's just a bit clearer.  

I still think she wants my soul...

---------- Post added 08-27-2012 at 10:28 PM ----------

Also ^ Yes, that's a heat mat on the A. Avic tank.  No, I don't use it.  It was stuck on from previous use, it leaves a gooey stickiness when you try to pull it off...so I just leave it unplugged and use it as a bit of a visual barrier.

I just didn't wanna hear the OH MY GOD YOURE USING A HEAT PAD rant from someone.  No.  I'm not.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Personally, I'd put some artificial plant into that new Avic enclosure, so the T has some more stuff to achor its webbing onto. Plus, it makes it look nicer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Aug 28, 2012)

I can definitely do that!  I had a real plant in there for a while and it made me nervous that if it didnt stay healthy, it would attract mites.  I could drape some fake plant over the top of that vertical hide thingy.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Aug 28, 2012)

i got him a plant today, I'll post a picture of his new improved home soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Aug 28, 2012)

Today I passed the torch to my 15-year-old sister.  She's officially begun what I hope will be a lovely addicting hobby.  I gave her my first T (well, first since I came "back" to the hobby from like ten years ago), Daisy, my G. Rosea.  She's pictured above a few times.  My Dad and stepmother are totally cool with it too, and everyone's really excited to have such an interesting low maintenance pet.  Also, it opens up a "slot" here at home, so that I can get more.

My stepmom's a photographer, and shortly after I left, she took this picture of Ms. Daisy, seemingly content in her new home:







I hope that they enjoy her and that my sister will keep more than I can, so we can share 

---------- Post added 08-28-2012 at 07:03 PM ----------

And they live like five minutes away from me, so I can visit my first baby anytime.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Aug 31, 2012)

Persephone climbed the wall again today, unfortunate, but she's down now.  Let me get a nice picture though:







Someone needs to remind her that she's a terrestrial.  I think she's been watching this guy too much:







There's Moses in his now pimped out enclosure.  Added a fake plant for webbing, and some twisty vines because the stupid crickets couldn't climb up the vertical fake wood thingy.

And here he is, having lunch.






Sorry for the bad quality but i couldn't get a good shot unless it was through the glass, for obvious reasons.  It took him 16 hours to eat that cricket, and in the end he dropped the back half of it on the ground.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice! Didn't even realize it was a fake wook piece, but yeah those seem to be somewhat not structured enough for crickets to get a hold on them with their feet.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 4, 2012)

yeah its really annoying, i got it to avoid real wood in case of mold, but i ended up having to add real wood anyway!


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 5, 2012)

Alltheworld601 said:


> yeah its really annoying, i got it to avoid real wood in case of mold, but i ended up having to add real wood anyway!


Use corkbark, it molds seldomly and even if so, extremely slowly compared to wood.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 7, 2012)

Okay so its not a tarantula, but I watched this beautiful baby mummify a bee in about two seconds flat today.


----------



## tjrd83 (Sep 7, 2012)

I really like the black and white showing the pink toes. Nice photos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 16, 2012)

My friend did a photo shoot for me of Moses and I.  Here's a couple pics.













you can see his little face in that one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 16, 2012)

I was expecting slings, still nice tho.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 16, 2012)

yeah, I don't have any of those.  Yet!   I should have probably called my thread something else, though all my pets are my babies, really.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 24, 2012)

Went to a show yesterday and forgot to take pictures of almost everything.  But this is the girl I came home with..B. Emilia.. "Toaster", so far- but I may change the name.  Here she is in the holding tub he was using for display.  She was terrified..







So I took her home and put her in her new enclosure.  She immediately climbed the wall...but every T I've had does that for the first day or so, so it no longer worries me.  She had a bit of a ride home and is still adjusting.  







Anyone think I should remove that fake wood insert to give her more floor space?  She's smaller than she looks, she has a good amount of floor space as it is, (that enclosure is a perfect cube) but I know she's a terrestrial and I don't want her to be confused by her arboreal neighbor! haha (joking, don't worry.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 24, 2012)

Stupid question - is that an exoterra she is housed in? As far as I know, those are only really suitable for arboreals as the chance for a fall for terrestrials is quite high? 
Anyways - awesome looking girl! Nice new addition!


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 24, 2012)

yes its an exoterra but its a terrestrial one.  its a perfect cube and the substrate is halfway up.  so she cant fall more than a couple of inches.

---------- Post added 09-24-2012 at 01:59 PM ----------

took a few shots of everyone today.

here is the new one in her enclosure. 







shes at the very very top, and there is more floor space than height though the exoterra is basically a cube.  it claims to be made for a terrestrial..and it appears safe enough. i do plan to move her to a 5 gallon but shes really small right now.







this shows off her lovely colors.

---------- Post added 09-24-2012 at 02:05 PM ----------








here is persephone. in hunt mode...she dug a back door to her hide and waits above it...crickets go into the hide and pop up right in front of her fangs.  she is very smart!







heres moses doing the happy dance after he caught himself some lunch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 25, 2012)

Alltheworld601 said:


> yes its an exoterra but its a terrestrial one.  its a perfect cube and the substrate is halfway up.  so she cant fall more than a couple of inches.


Ah, gotcha! I haven't seen these over here as cubes so far, only for arboreals - hence my question  That new girl looks so scared...aww


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 25, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Ah, gotcha! I haven't seen these over here as cubes so far, only for arboreals - hence my question  That new girl looks so scared...aww


yea im not sure what its called but i think its nano terrestrial or nano short...something, or...im too lazy to look it up right now, but shes safe, anyway. 

she is scared though..  i wish i could do something...but she ate a cricket yesterday, so at least its a start.  not much you can do to make a tarantula less afraid besides like...leaving it alone, right?

---------- Post added 09-25-2012 at 07:47 AM ----------

i went to visit my Daisy yesterday...G. Rosea I had given to my sister.  She is going away for a while so I'll be the one taking care of her again.  we got some nice shots..i hadnt held her in a while.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 28, 2012)

I got a new camera.  Much fancier than anything Im used to.  It takes great macro shots but I havent used that function yet on my Ts, however I did finally get some better quality pictures to share.







Under the right light...Moses makes me confused about his species.  *sigh*  But he sure is pretty.







Peach finally discovered that her flowerpot is much nicer than the top corner of the tank...







I can never get a good shot of this girl, she is so uncooperative.  

Oh - and, here is my newest T.  She doesnt eat much, but man is she mean:







hahaha.  Love it! 

thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 29, 2012)

I was helping my friend deal with her arachnophobia last night.  She requested to hold Moses, my Avic, who is a wonderful ambassador for spiders....but Moses was busy exploring his terrestrial side on the opposite side of the tank under the foliage, and i didnt want to bother him.  fortunately, I have another wonderful ambassador..Peach, my B Emilia. 

Here she is on MY hand:







and again..







Now, let it be known that my friend did not chicken out of holding her.  Apparently Peach chickened out of being held.  She didnt have an issue sitting on ME, but when I tried to gently nudge her onto my friends hand, she turned into a mule on the train tracks.  There was no getting her off.  So we sat for a while and she petted her abdomen and was amazed at the softness...but there was no getting her off my hand.  Meanwhile, my son who was supposed to be sleeping, wandered into my room and announced that he didnt want to go to bed anymore.  At that time, normally I would have been a parent and gotten up and walked him back to bed.  But, I had a tarantula stuck on my hand.  I put my hand back into her enclosure, and that was a no-go as well.  She just dug all of her little claws into my hand and rooted herself there.  I sat there for about 20 minutes with my hand in a tank waiting for her to get bored, but apparently it takes brachys a really, really long time to get bored.  

Eventually I got her off my hand.  I refuse to pinch grab a tarantula, but I had to sort of fake like I was going to.  Lightly put my fingers in the position I would if I were going to pinch grab her, and lifted up slightly, and she started slowly meandering off me and back into her house.  

As docile and sweet and pretty as she is...I realize now that I can only handle this one when I have a LOT of time to kill.  LOL!

---------- Post added 09-29-2012 at 08:08 AM ----------

oh, these are the ones i took one handed with my new giant camera.  after i pretty much gave up trying to put her back into her tank..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 29, 2012)

Alltheworld601 said:


>


She was getting uneasy to say the least on that one - if I see one of my spreading it's fangs like that, I always leave them be. Kinda 1st warning sign. But she was probably enjoying the warmth of your skin and just didn't want to move away from it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 29, 2012)

yeah, i noticed that, but there was nothing i could do about it.  she was not moving for anything.  I figured I might actually get my first tag ever, which would have been embarassing if it was an emilia that did it.  But she was fine.  She never kicked hairs either, actually seemed to be okay with coming out of the tank.  I wonder if perhaps she just doesnt like her setup.  But I plan to leave her be for a good long while now so she can fully adjust.

---------- Post added 09-29-2012 at 01:43 PM ----------

Apologies if you guys are sick of seeing the same old spiders over and over, but I only have four to work with at the moment.  And I am still playing with my awesome new camera.  

Persephone (N. Coloratovillosus) got a small photo shoot today, so I thought Id share.













I got a small photoshoot myself, and I need to share my very most aggressive tarantula...Braceletus...Shineus....aka SERIOUS tarantula bling.  It doesnt eat much, but it sure is feisty. 







I think I am done for a while.  I need some new photo subjects! (You should see the wonderful shots I get of my cats and my lizard!  But they dont have eight legs, so I wont post them here.  Neither do I, but my bracelet does.  Hope that is okay.)

---------- Post added 09-29-2012 at 01:45 PM ----------

oh wow, i already shared the bracelet.  you know, im almost 30, and i havent smoked pot in many years, but i still have that stoner memory.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BiGpDaMoNsTa (Sep 30, 2012)

sweet bracelet!

edit - and T's lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 2, 2012)

I am really getting the hang of this camera.







Moses is so cute.







and Daisy was feeling photogenic yesterday..







I have to finish with this rare moment of Persephone remembering that she is, indeed, a terrestrial. 







look at her, shes on the GROUND!  Who'd have thought?  I was thrilled.  Hopefully she stops this climbing business but Im not holding my breath.  Shes a weirdo. (Dont worry, shes safe from falls.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 2, 2012)

Great pictures of that Avic and nice to see Persephone decided to walk on a horizontal instead of vertical surface for once

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 2, 2012)

Do you think that the Avic looks premolt?  Its hard to tell when they are black anyway, but I know you have more experience than I with these things.


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 2, 2012)

Alltheworld601 said:


> Do you think that the Avic looks premolt?  Its hard to tell when they are black anyway, but I know you have more experience than I with these things.


I don't think so, but as you most likely know Avics usually show some or all of these signs prior to molting: 

a) extensive webbing
b) reclusiveness
c) continual denial of food
d) loosing "grip" on walls, not able to climb really that well anymore

Unless she shows those, I'd say she might just be not hungry. My. A.avic is a very picky eater and doesn't follow any schedule like my other T's, but before she molted she started pretty much all of the above stated like 4 weeks before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, I do know the signs of premolt, but i have heard of some peoples Avics feeding right up to the day, and I am also extra hopeful for a molt soon just to see him regrow his missing leg.  Moses has never turned down food before...and in general, he doesnt web very often..he just likes to stick the leaves of his plant to the side of the wall randomly.. I did find him on the floor of his enclosure earlier this week and had asked about that, but now hes back up, hanging out on the glass, so I dont think hes becoming un sticky.

I shouldnt be excited for him to molt, because Im thinking the next molt will be maturing...but I have a girlfriend lined up for him locally, so at the same time, Im very excited!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice pictures!  I think that caterpillar might be either Spodoptera ornithogalli or Noctua pronuba.  These are moth species that look very similar as caterpillars.  Both are native to your area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 8, 2012)

The other day I helped a couple friends overcome their arachnophobia with my wonderful spider-human ambassador, Moses. (A. Avic)  I only got a picture of one of my friends holding him, but he behaved perfectly and she got a lot out of it.







She also tried to hold Peach but for some reason, Peach only likes MY hand, and stepped OVER my friend's fingers to get back onto me.  At least she's comfortable with me...







Then afterward I decided to grow a pair and handle Persephone; my giant Nhandu.  She seemed to be in a good mood that day.  I didnt get her out of her enclosure, but I put my hand down, stroked her abdomen, and she climbed on...sat for a minute...and climbed off.  Best shot we could get was this, with her halfway on my hand.

Bear in mind the view is skewed a bit, her enclosure isnt nearly as tall as the picture makes it look, and it IS within the 1.5x her overall leg span.  Also, her abdomen looks way, way bigger in this picture than it actually is.  Probably because near the end she lifted it up, and haired me.  That was as well-behaved as she gets.






And heres moses, being cute, on a leaf.






thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 11, 2012)

Moses's Toeses.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## qpLMBqp (Oct 12, 2012)

I also have an Avic-Avic! They are beautiful! My mom let me take some pics with her $1500.00 camera last night :unsure:, but it worked out fine. I got some good pics of him. (His name is Ninja.) http://imgur.com/a/YTqY5 There's a few pics of him and my other T.:biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 12, 2012)

nice! he's cute...and much bigger than mine!  I like the den the rosie has going on, too.  neat idea.  mine just sits inside a cork bark log.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 13, 2012)

I think I traumatized Persephone today.  Her tank is in a dark area of my room and therefore I rarely get a really good shot of her without having to use flash, and we all know flash just ruins pretty much every good image's potential, blah blah blah.  So I set up a photo area in my living room with a good source of natural sunlight.  She didn't seem to care when I lifted the tank and carried it into the living room.  But once I set her down in the lighted area (its not even a sunny day!), she FREAKED out, ran laps, and then dove head first into the back door of her burrow.  Cept, she has ostrich syndrome, so she left her butt and back legs sticking out.

So I worked with what I had.  Poor thing.  



















And here's a picture of some of the neat webbing she's done to attach everything to everything else inside her tank.







She is back in the dark corner now, hopefully forgiving me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 14, 2012)

Guess someone got scared there, yeah. Very nice shots of the urticating hair patch and webbing you did there. My cam just can't do that much and I'm kinda jealous about you people being to capture such shots...just don't have the money to spare on a -real- cam and equip - I rather get new T's and make due with what I have as cam

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 14, 2012)

I totally respect that, but its sort of like the chicken and the egg thing for me....did photography get me into keeping tarantulas or vice versa?  For me they go hand in hand.  Also, I can't afford a camera like mine either.  I got lucky and was gifted with it.  I had borrowed my sister's fancy expensive camera and when I had to give it back I was lamenting till my hubby ordered me a better one.  (I never ask for anything so this came as a wonderful surprise!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ImDeadly (Oct 14, 2012)

This thread is cool. Your creativity in pictures is fun. A nice bonus to being in the hobby. That enclosure is huge btw. Holy crap! 

Sent from my LG-C729

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 14, 2012)

ImDeadly said:


> This thread is cool. Your creativity in pictures is fun. A nice bonus to being in the hobby. That enclosure is huge btw. Holy crap!
> 
> Sent from my LG-C729


Thanks.  

And no, the Nhandu is in a 10 gallon, but the substrate is a lot higher than it looks in one of the former photos...that was taken with an iphone from a ridiculously awkward angle by my friend, and the enclosure looks gigantic and way too high, but i assure you its not.  the length from the top to the substrate is a little less than 1.5 x her leg span.  That picture makes her look TINY.  She's a big girl...a ten gal might be a little roomy, but a 5 gal I think would just not quite suit her.  She uses all of her ten gallon, redecorating all the time.  I think she's happy in there.


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Oct 14, 2012)

Your B. emilia is gorgeous! One that is definitely on my wish list.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ImDeadly (Oct 15, 2012)

No worries. To each their own. I would think arboreals in the wild have all the room in the trees anyways. Just don't see it that often. Keep up the fun.

Sent from my LG-C729

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah, I just didn't want you to worry about her.  I worry when I see people's Ts in giant tanks with a ton of space to fall, I just wanted to clarify that the picture was at an odd angle and it looks way worse than it is.  She's safe, I love her so much.  She's an absolute gem! <3


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 17, 2012)

My adorable little E. uatuman sling arrived today.  Healthy and fine, a little bit stressed, but he's perfect.  Cutest thing ever.  I was shaking, so the picture came out kind of lousy.  Will try to get a better one once he starts making himself at home.  He's safely in his deli cup premade burrow.  I was so nervous I was going to lose him - never worked with a sling before.  It was a whole lot easier than I thought.  Here's his cute little butt:







I don't know what the sex is, obviously too small to tell, but I named it Emory, since its both male and female, and sort of jives with his common name, the Emerald Skeleton.

---------- Post added 10-17-2012 at 03:20 PM ----------

But wait, there's more:







He's fairly content although probably a bit stressed in his little burrow..

here he is from the outside of the cup..








Then just for fun I did a little photo shoot of Peach, my B. emilia, in the natural light.  She didn't seem to mind it at all.

here is her enclosure:







her cute little face:







And one of her feet, just because:







Her butt lol







And a top down view.







She's such a nice girl.  I didn't want to bother the others today, so this is all you get.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 17, 2012)

Congrats on the new addition! I've found my murinus being out and about today evening after she dug her burrow some deeper. I hope yours will be less a pethole and out often in the late hours, too. One way to achieve that is to keep them a little more on the hungry side and don't feed them too much, so they stay out in wait for prey. 

To put your mind at ease: Slings are -really- not a big deal in my opinion! I've started with 2 sub-adults / juvies, but the next delivery I got was full of slings (mostly Avics) and I have yet to loose any of them (except for those few unfortunate deaths caused by molting problems and spiders that obviously weren't meant to live) - overall I find it as easy as caring for the bigger ones. Plus, you can interact with them more often (due to rehousings) which gives you a great idea how they behave!

Enjoy the little guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, I was mostly afraid that he was just going to take off and run and I'd never catch him.  But all my fears were for nothing.  He was terrified from being shipped, I just put the tissue right next to the premade burrow I had in the cup for him, and lightly touched him with my paintbrush, and in he went.  The whole process was less than 10 seconds, but the time leading up to it where I was removing packaging and having to stop and take deep breaths was like 30 minutes.  LOL!  I've never been that nervous with an adult, which doesn't make as much sense I know.  but they're just so small and fragile, and we are in the process of moving and so the area I had to work with was limited.  I did end up using my bathtub, but honestly my bathroom is the least sound room in the house outside of the tub.  If he escaped the tub I woulda been in trouble!!  All went well though, and he took down a rather large cricket (I maimed it a bit for him, since it was probably too big, just the last one I had on hand before we move) last night, and I got to watch him throw a little web party and drag the thing around while eating its head.  Sounds brutal, but man it was adorable.  What a little determined trooper he is.  And his abdomen is a gorgeous shade of maroon and shiny, and even though his feet are teeny tiny I can still spot the iridescent foot pads...just an all around gorgeous little thing!

Unfortunately the light in my room is horrible, so this was the best picture I could get with a desk lamp in one hand and a giant camera in the other.







But you get the idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ImDeadly (Oct 19, 2012)

Lol. I've totally been through all that with all my new slings. I've grown quite comfortable doing it now but I still have to stop, turn my head, and breathe. In my experiences, the only slings to ever get out while unpacking have been the P. murinus'. But even when they got out they only went a few inches. It's like they freeze cause they don't know what to do with their sudden freedom. But man, what an adrenaline rush.

Sent from my LG-C729

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 26, 2012)

Took peach out into the light to try for some nice photos, but tarantulas and bright sunlight don't mix, so she balled up and I got this:  







Moses on the other hand was quite cooperative:













he is my handsome boy!

And here's a photo that makes me super jealous, my Daisy, my stepmother took this picture, her camera is even fancier than mine...so, I don't get photo cred, but I have to share how gorgeous she looks.  Usually G. rosea aren't as flashy to the naked eye, but this photo brings out every bit of gorgeous subtle coloration in ms. daisy face.







she's a looker!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Very beautiful T's you got in there  I'm just waiting for my to grow. Just i'm that unlucky every T that grows a bit seems to be male and just give me headaches with finding them girls  My next hope is my P. cambridgei.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 26, 2012)

best of luck, I love the P. cams, I don't have one yet, but they are on my wish list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice new shots  That G. rosea picture is very nice, too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 29, 2012)

Emory <3







He says "hi!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 29, 2012)

Was down in the eeevil lair today, getting enclosures ready for a couple new Ts that are coming in tomorrow...so I snapped some pics of the ones i've got, and an enclosure I've got set up too.  I am ready to share 

First, I never get tired of Moses's toeses.  












WHo wants a kiss?!?!







And finally, my sweet little Moses finally made an actual web.  I've had him for a long time and he never did much webbing at all.  It looks like he worked all night on this.  He was resting on it this morning.  I think a molt is imminent.  He is also grumpy today, which is not usually a personality trait in his inventory.







I'm so proud.

My hole-kid, Emory (an E. uatuman, in case you missed that) is usually out of his burrow, man that little thing's been busy.  







Here's the entrance to his burrow.  He literally incorporated everything he could find in the cup.







That's one that's just about always busy doing something, no matter the time of day.

And here's one of the best enclosures i've made to date, planted bamboo, there's a burrow against/underneath that slab of driftwood...the substrate's again higher than it looks, I really suck at taking pictures of empty tanks.  anyway:







Tomorrow a Nhandu carapoensis 3 inch female is going to move in there.  May be a bit big for her, but she'll grow into it and I'll tong feed her if she has trouble hunting.

Also getting a V. vellutinus sling tomorrow, 1 inch.  He's got a regular deli cup set up for him with a starter burrow.  No pictures needed, I'm sure you all know exactly what that looks like.  ("here's a cup full of dirt...")

I will add more tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 29, 2012)

Glad your little Ephebopus spp. is showing itself quite often, too. So far, I really can't sign the "pethole" saying about mine either. But wouldn't be surprised if it would change over time and age of the T.  Moses is cute, being grumpy is a trait my A. avic female can show you easily. She's usually a sweetie, moving slowly, not bitey, but once she doesn't want to move anymore (say, for cage maintenance and cleaning the sides and I want her to move a little to reach a spot here and there) she starts baring her fangs while walking and usually turns around in the next moment to bite  Not really ladylike...but what can you do? 

That cage setup looks nice. Just wondering if the bamboo will stay there long, or if the Nhandu will decide to just dig it out


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 29, 2012)

That's a good point...I should know better than to really try too hard to make enclosures pretty.  Persephone remodeled her place bigtime, I am glad I didn't go for looks as much as functionality with her.  But she's also in a 10 gallon with a lot more room to add stuff.  That up there is just a 5 gal...i'm hoping she'll just take to the hide and....who am I kidding LOL

Anyway with this stupid hurricane the shipping is postponed till probably wednesday when it dies down.  guess it'll be a bit longer for pictures of the new bebes.

---------- Post added 10-29-2012 at 10:17 PM ----------

And the little guy only ever goes down in his burrow if I accidentally move his cup, or I have to move it out of the way of something.  Other than that he much prefers to wait at the top.  He's stalking a cricket as we speak.  I kinda want to stay awake to see if he catches it.


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 29, 2012)

Alltheworld601 said:


> But she's also in a 10 gallon with a lot more room to add stuff.  That up there is just a 5 gal...i'm hoping she'll just take to the hide and....who am I kidding LOL


If that's a 5 gal tank, then I'd still add more substrate as I don't think that bamboo is just 2" small or the like . 
Just take pics from the side if you want to show how much substrate / space there is in a tank. And yeah, with that hurricane over there I'd hate having to wait longer...damn weather...


----------



## yodaxtreme545 (Oct 29, 2012)

The very blue pink toe, what is that?


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 30, 2012)

Its the work of camera flash.  He's just an A. avic.  I questioned whether he was an A. metallica for a while but somebody really good with taxonomy confirmed he was just the common pinktoe.  

Its a 5 gallon but its a 5 gallon kritter keeper, maybe you're right though, the sub is about halfway up the enclosure but the T's gonna be 3 inches so i'll add another couple inches to it.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Nov 4, 2012)

I rehoused my P. imperator and my G. rosea today...so I got some good photos.  If you wanna see the scorp, just head over to the scorpion forum...but here's the shots I got of Ms. Daisy.  She was in a fairly good mood today!



















And here's one of the better pictures I could get of my E. uatuman sling, Emory...still not the best, but shows off his foot pads.







Also, as discussed previously, I added a ton of substrate to the picture of the enclosure I posted last week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 4, 2012)

Alltheworld601 said:


> Also, as discussed previously, I added a ton of substrate to the picture of the enclosure I posted last week.


why would you add substrate to the picture?   

Nice pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Nov 7, 2012)

New photos.  New spiders!
 First though, my same E. uatuman that I can never get a good picture of.  This might be the best one I've gotten through the cup:






And here is a teeny tiny Vitalius vellutinus sling I just got from Michigan Arachnids, its adorable:






Its name is Vivi.

And here is my new juvie Nhandu carapoensis female.  I LOVE her to death, she's beautiful, she was a little terrified from shipping but she was very tolerant of me lifting her off the packing materials and seems to be making herself at home quickly in her new enclosure.  She's such a darling, I don't mind that I'm itchy just from touching her.







I'll get a better shot when she's done being scared, but I love the colors on her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 7, 2012)

What a fluffball! I like Nhandus, sadly I can't stand their urticating hairs so I love looking at pictures of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Nov 7, 2012)

She was by far the sweetest spider I've ever dealt with.  It could have been the shock from shipping but still...I think even my Avic isn't quite as calm and tolerant as that girl.  Which baffles me since Nhandu are known for being a bit skittish if not downright mean and hair flicky.  My coloratovillosus likes to stick her butt in the air and threaten to hair me.  Even the little tripeppi sling I have is a spaz.  I'm just so impressed with her temperament and beauty.  I'll get some more photos later.  I also got another couple today, but havent posted pics yet.  A P. cam 2 1/2 inch sling, the thing is a monster already, and a freebee PZB that is like darn near microscopic. LOL I didn't even know it was coming and its vial was labeled "warning man eating beast" HAHAHA


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 7, 2012)

Alltheworld601 said:


> She was by far the sweetest spider I've ever dealt with.  It could have been the shock from shipping but still...I think even my Avic isn't quite as calm and tolerant as that girl.  Which baffles me since Nhandu are known for being a bit skittish if not downright mean and hair flicky.  My coloratovillosus likes to stick her butt in the air and threaten to hair me.  Even the little tripeppi sling I have is a spaz.  I'm just so impressed with her temperament and beauty.  I'll get some more photos later.


I'd suspect she will show her "true self" once she has settled into her enclosure for a month or so...once she realizes that's -her- territory, she might become more Nhandu-like. If she doesn't, be happy you have another cute fluffball there  



Alltheworld601 said:


> I also got another couple today, but havent posted pics yet.  A P. cam 2 1/2 inch sling, the thing is a monster already, and a freebee PZB that is like darn near microscopic. LOL I didn't even know it was coming and its vial was labeled "warning man eating beast" HAHAHA


LOL, yeah my P. cam is certainly my most mean and defensive T (aside my A. geni) so far! Have fun - mine went cray once she had settled into her enclosures and went NUTS if I had to intrude her "realm"...calmed down some, but still is a hands-off T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Nov 8, 2012)

ohh yeah.  I have no intentions of ever trying to touch that crazy spider on purpose.  however, it is definitely a pop out of the enclosure and go for a jog type of T, so I might have some accidental interaction.  Its gorgeous though!  And it ate right away.  I wish I'd gotten a good picture, I had the camera ready...I snapped one of half its body in the tissue it was shipped in, and as soon as i opened the rest of the tissue, it went psycho and the camera couldn't focus fast enough.  Hopefully next rehouse I'll get a good shot of it, if it doesn't eat me first.  

I've got a chromatus coming today, i'll be sharing more pictures shortly. 

---------- Post added 11-08-2012 at 10:14 AM ----------

Well even though most slings look about the same, I took pictures anyway:

This is the maniac spaz face psycho spider...best shot i've got and probably the best shot i'll have for a while LOL
P. Cambridgei






So far, no name for it.

Here's my N. tripeppi sling, about 1/3 inch, cute little feller, feisty for a tiny thing, too, but not insane, just a Nhandu:






Those were the two I had ordered, but I got a surprise freebee!  I was very surprised.  As when I pulled out the vial, it looked like this:






and this:







Here's the man eater.







I wish I had something for size comparison but I'm betting it doesn't even quite measure 1/8 inch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Nov 8, 2012)

I just posted more pictures and then accidentally deleted them, so now I'm going to explain far less and just post them.

bald butt, unsexed Nhandu chromatus












Big huge N. coloratovillosus went very calmly into her new digs today






















And Peach, eating.  Because they're cute when they eat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Nov 12, 2012)

It was photo shoot day today..

Here's my (still sweet!) N. carapoensis, Nellie:











She has made herself at home, the floor is a web mat...been eating...still docile.  I think I'm just extremely lucky.  

This is my little N. chromatus, I still am looking for a name, but no idea what the gender is yet.













Love that face...

And sealed with a heart shaped kiss from my psycho little bolt of lightning P. cambridgei.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Nov 13, 2012)

The troll tarantula.... for all you Brachypelma keepers out there..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Nov 14, 2012)

New 

0.0.1 E. campestratus "Killer" (oh yes...danger!)  This thing is seriously tiny, and seriously unafraid.  Its cool - its not feisty, just very curious.






0.0.1 Nhandu tripepii...no name yet though.





This little thing though, its hilarious...it pretends to hide, and then when I go to put the lid back on the vial, it runs out of the burrow waving its arms at me like "WHAT?! WHAT?! YEAH YOU BETTER RUN!"  Its like a dog that thinks its chasing away the mailman. 

0.0.1 Vitalius vellutinus - "Vivi"  cute little feller..no real personality as of yet, that I can tell.  Good eater though!






0.0.1 P. cambridgei - "Lightning" (i mean duh right?)  All I could get was a bundle of toes but they're pretty darn cute.






And!
0.0.1 Nhandu chromatus - "Fizzgig"...fingers crossed on female!  This little juvie is adorable, tolerant...seemed to enjoy being on my hand and arm..maybe I'm just warm or something, but it was hard to get it off me when I needed to.  I am absolutely in love with this little one.











my favorite:












Taking a little stroll up my arm..






Have you ever seen a cuter arachnid?!  No, I thought not.


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 14, 2012)

It's a quite FAT one, at that. I'd stop feeding, M'am 

Funny little tripepii btw


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Nov 14, 2012)

yeah i've only fed it once since I got it.  It was already fat.  I'm leaving it be for a while, some folks have told me it looks like its starting to darken up for a molt.

---------- Post added 11-14-2012 at 01:27 PM ----------

I think the V. vellutinus might be on its way to a molt soon too.  I've only fed it once since i've had it and it was skinny when it came...one small cricket and it looks like that now. wowee!
 My G. rosea is in HEAVY premolt.  So much so that I'm wondering if maybe she's not in premolt at all but rather, gravid.  Maybe i'll try to get some pictures, I just don't want to bother her.  I'm hoping its just premolt, but we'll see.  Also waiting for my Avic to molt and hook out..he has been webbing like crazy lately and never webbed before.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Nov 17, 2012)

These pictures were taken by my stepmother with her superior camera.  
B. emilia












N. coloratovillosus wearing a dirt hat






N. carapoensis 






N. chromatus






The only halfway decent picture ever taken of my P. cambridgei...through the vial...


----------



## Hydrazine (Nov 17, 2012)

Makes me want to treat myself to a nice B.emilia for christmas (that I don't celebrate)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Nov 17, 2012)

don't let her fool you, she's a walking U-hair bomb.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hydrazine (Nov 17, 2012)

Aren't they all? Cept Psalmos and OWs..

but yes, I seriously consider getting an adult or close-to-adulthood T for Xmas and Emilia is one of the strong candidates (in fact, I have no idea what others to possibly get)


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Nov 18, 2012)

easy, ALL of them!  lol jk.  And yes, I have a psalmo, and its a freakishly fast heart attack on legs.  pretty though!   And, yea of course they all HAVE the ability to hair you but the only one who actually goes through with it repeatedly is the emilia. LOL even my Nhandu that are notorious for hairing, either don't, or just do that thing where they lift up their leg, and threaten to hair you, but never really follow through with it.  The N. coloratovillosus is the only one who has ever really done it, but its not frequent.  She lets me work around her with my bare hands in the enclosure and never gives me any trouble.  But that emilia...I pop the lid and shes like HERE HAVE A HAIR CLOUD.


----------



## Hydrazine (Nov 18, 2012)

And I thought my little (5cm DLS) smithi was bad, hairing the dead cricket, or if she stumbles with one of the legs  She likes to climb around her hide, and when she can't reach with a leg or two, she's like OH GOD WHAT DO I DO? KICK HAIR!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a E. campestratus that's barely a centimeter...the thing is nearly microscopic (some enlarged pics up there somewhere in the thread)...I'm not even sure that it HAS any hair yet to kick, but the other day when I lightly prodded it upward for a photo with a teeny paintbrush, it started kicking hairs.  At least, it thought it was.  Definitely going through the motions.  I was laughing hysterically.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Dec 5, 2012)

I know its been a while.  I haven't been in a photographic mood lately, but I got a couple Ts in the mail today.  I got a Kochiana brunnipes sling, but its too small to bother getting a photo of yet, so you'll all have to wait till it grows.  But I also got a lovely A. diversipes baby.







And about a week ago I'd rehoused my P. cambridgei into a better container for her, here's Lightning before she webbed it up and made it opaque.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 5, 2012)

Very nice A. diversipes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Dec 7, 2012)

My little N. chromatus was grooming last night.






G. rosea is ridiculously fat and what looks like premolt...am wondering if she is gravid...and sort of hoping she molts first, cuz I'm in no shape to rear an egg sac (though I will if I have to!) here's her butt..







and her cute face 







P. cambridgei, finally a semi-clear shot:

peekaboo! 






if you look in the background you can see my cat peering in..






butt shot!






And finally:  My A. avic has never webbed before - and just recently he realized that he could make his own furniture.  He has been hard at work, this is SO cool:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Dec 11, 2012)

I got two new subadults in the mail today, a B. albopilosum and a G. pulchripes.  No idea on the sex yet.  These pictures aren't quite up to par because my 3-year-old was running around being obnoxious while I was unboxing them.  

The Albo took a poop in my hand.  

Here he is in the box:






and in his enclosure after pooping on me.






And here's the chaco, who came happily out of his/her box and immediately took a stroll up my arm, onto my shirt, and tried to hide in my cleavage.  I think it might be a boy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ImDeadly (Dec 11, 2012)

Lol. As always  enjoyed the pics and comments.
Sent from my LG-C729

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Dec 12, 2012)

Got a couple better shots of the two newer spiders last night while everything was calm and peaceful.

g. pulchripes:











Poo-slinging Brachy:











The end.  (for now! mua ha ha ha ha)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Dec 17, 2012)

Ephebopus uatuman (Emory) molted yesterday morning.   Still can't get any quality shots of him/her (and there's no way I can get that exuvium out of there at the moment, its probably wrecked now anyway), but s/he's grown quite a bit!  went from 1.75 inches to 2.25 inches. 






and here you can see the crumpled exo underneath..






I think when he's hardened I'll get him a nicer enclosure.

and here, my Kochiana brunnipes sling.  Just cuz s/he is kind of a cutie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Dec 27, 2012)

Nellie, the Nhandu carapoensis having dinner  












Me and my Grammostola pulchripes, Granola






Possibly gravid G. rosea...now i'm doubting the whole pre-molt thing...She hasn't eaten in three months and is getting fatter!






Brachypelma albopilosum Mr/Mrs. Hankee

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Dec 30, 2012)

Rehoused my Ephebopus uatuman today.  Finally got some good shots 













widdle feets












in the new digs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Dec 31, 2012)

Moses got a photo shoot tonight after my arachnophobic neighbor held him for the first time.  Her first tarantula - and she was so proud of herself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solucki (Dec 31, 2012)

*MY babies!*

Nice. But the camera always adds at least 10-20 oz. of fuzz.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 5, 2013)

My Brachypelma albopilosum made my photo of the day in my 365 photo project yesterday.  Here's what I ended up going with:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 9, 2013)

M. Robustum enjoying its little tiny cork bark hide 







a couple during unpacking











Cyriocosmus bertae sling!  Already showing slight coloration!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shrike (Jan 9, 2013)

I see your collection has grown 

That robustum looks great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 9, 2013)

It has.  I also got a P. rufilata, but I made it such a nice enclosure that I'm probably never going to see it again.  The day I get to give that one a photo shoot will be a blessing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Jan 9, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> It has.  I also got a P. rufilata, but I made it such a nice enclosure that I'm probably never going to see it again.  The day I get to give that one a photo shoot will be a blessing!


Pull it out before it settles in! 

Nice additions!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 9, 2013)

LOL My 365 has 4 spider photos in it - and this is only the second week!


Alltheworld601 said:


> My Brachypelma albopilosum made my photo of the day in my 365 photo project yesterday.  Here's what I ended up going with:


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 9, 2013)

Bugmom said:


> LOL My 365 has 4 spider photos in it - and this is only the second week!


Are you doing it via facebook?  If so, send me a request.  Jacqueline Stauber is my name.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 10, 2013)

I had an eventful day.  After my package was lost, containing an Aphonopelma waconum, for three days, it finally arrived.  I was so scared she wouldn't make it.  But boy did she make it.  Here's the story: 
As soon as I opened the cup she came right out, and onto my hand. I wasn't trying to handle her, as I didn't know her temperament yet, and the shipper even put a note on her cup saying "may bite!" But apparently she was going to handle ME...so I resigned myself to sitting still for a while. Eventually my son started bugging me so I tried to gently tap her back leg to guide her into her enclosure, and instead of moving, she whirled around and went into a serious threat posture right there on my hand. I'd wait 20 seconds or so and she'd just go right back to normal, but clearly she did not intend to get off me. I almost had her in the enclosure once, she had two more legs to go, and then she decided to turn around and get back on me. And sit. and sit. and sit. We went through this cycle about three times...sit...prod...threaten...repeat. Till I just put my arm in the enclosure and waited her out. I was eventually able to verrry slowly pull my arm out from under her. What a riot! I think she's all talk.  She's got little-dog complex...the chihuahua of tarantulas.  

Here is her fat, bald butt:






On my wrist..






Finally in her house.











sorry for the lack of clarity of her face, but I was trying to snap and go, before she decided to get back on me.  Not that I didn't enjoy our bonding session...but I have things to do! 

A few asked me for pictures of my Poeci.  This was the best I could do.  P. rufilata:






My N. Chromatus, Fizzgig, was in pre-pre molt for eternity, and just overnight s/he decided to turn almost totally black.  Still sweet as pie though, I hope she doesn't shed her good nature with her skeleton...the only Nhandu I have that I can actually just pick up and hold!






And here's my M. robustum, "Toaster" (yes.) carrying around a roach.  Not the best quality photo, its through a deli cup so as not to disturb him.










But those colors are incredibly amazing and I love the leg striping.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BrettG (Jan 10, 2013)

Hope the robustum turns out female for you,they are amazing spiders.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 10, 2013)

Me too.  I still don't know all that much about them.  I've got the care part down, and I learned about how they've got that ridiculous extra defense of basically windmill kicking their enemies...but as far as life span goes and any other quirks and behavior, I don't really know much.  I just knew I always wanted one.   Anything you can tell me about them that I might not already know would be welcome!  Especially life span.


----------



## BrettG (Jan 10, 2013)

Not sure on lifespan,but we have a huge female that is over 6 years old and is as spunky as ever. The defense they have is hilarious,just wait until you see it.But be warned,those spikes on the rear legs are not to be taken lightly,and they CAN draw blood and leave you inching for hours.I just keep ours on deep peat,slightly moist,and lower to the floor than our other T's,since they seem to thrive in slightly cooler temps.......A lot of people freak out and think they are hard to care for,but they could not be more wrong.....For the prices they are going for right now,they are a MUST HAVE.A couple of years ago female were pretty darn expensive,and specimens of any size were quite hard to come by....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 10, 2013)

I had heard that their care was similar to Sericopelma, which I don't have, but I did a TON of research on because I find them fascinating.  So yes, I'm keeping mine pretty moist and in a cooler spot.  Though I don't really heat any of my Ts, I just have a space heater that keeps the room at an even 70.  So far it seems happy enough.  At least its eating!


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 10, 2013)

Lol, crazy experience with the new arrival there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 11, 2013)

I feel I should apologize for the predominantly brown tarantulas.  

But look at the subtle iridescence, if you look closely enough, these two brown spiders are absolutely stunning.

Brachypelma albopilosum:






and a closeup:






Aphonopelma waconum, my all too curious girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 11, 2013)

My first adult molt happened tonight.  My A. avic - still having a bit of trouble sexing it, but here's a few pictures of the molt!













Davy Crockett Hat!
















...any guesses?

Aaand, toes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike (Jan 11, 2013)

No arguments here.  I love my B. albopilosum!  A very underrated species with a robust, unique appearance (albeit brown).  She also happens to be, hands down, my most docile tarantula.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 11, 2013)

Eh, my albo is kind of a jerk.  I don't have good luck with Brachys though.  My B. emilia is a meanie too.


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 12, 2013)

Leaning towards male on your A. avic there...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 12, 2013)

Yup.  I agree.  I thought I knew how to sex via molt, so when i saw the little flap-like thing, i said yay girl!  But then I shared it around facebook and folks were like nope, boy.  Then I read a little more, I was like oh, hey, no spermacathae!  So...boy.  I'm gonna check him for hooks and gloves as soon as he's done stretching.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 17, 2013)

My M. robustum was being RIDICULOUSLY CUTE today.  Here's the little guy.  I'm calling him Ryu, because he's got that windmill kick superpower. (Has yet to use it on me though!)


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 20, 2013)

My Aphonopelma waconum, Mustache, came out to play today.  
Like, literally.  I took the top off her enclosure and she came right out.  I honestly think that she is curious about things.  Anything, especially warm things.  I gave her the choice between something inanimate to step onto, and my hand, and she picked me.  Then it was my arm.  Then it was my hand.  Then I tried to get her back into her home, and she kept turning around and getting back ON me.  

























I'm not wearing gloves for any particular reason by the way, other than the fact that I rather like wearing them.  They have Kermit the Frog on them, so.

But, she acts the same way even when I'm not wearing gloves.

Also my G. rosea Daisy was being a little active..







Foot shot!  I love that you can see the tarsal claws.  My camera isn't as fancy as SOME people on this board, so this was a pleasant surprise for me 

My poeci showed me some butt the other day, this is Verde, my rufilata sling:






and I have tried and tried and tried to get a good shot of my P. cam since she molted...I even tried to coax her out of her enclosure for a real photo shoot but she was having NONE of that.  So here's one of the only semi-decent shots through the glass..






And Moses, my newly molted (a week ago) confirmed male A. avic:






And finally, Nellie, my N. carapoensis, because she's just plain cute.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 21, 2013)

Great new set of pictures!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 29, 2013)

So many things.  First, I traded this girl:






And so I had to give her a farewell photo shoot.  My favorite is this adorable foot picture.







I kind of miss her.  But in return, I got these:







A G. rosea RCF sling, and -







A C. darlingi kiddo who is just too cute and curious for words.  It came running out of the packing vial and hid in my palm.  I wish I could have gotten a picture of that, but my camera is very heavy, and it was on my dominant hand.  

The other day my N. chromatus molted.  Ate the molt, so I have no idea what the sex is still, though I am sort of leaning toward male.  Anyway today s/he was out and about for the first time, so I took this:







and then I made this.







Also, last night I had to do some major tank maintenance, because I made my Poeci enclosure stupidly awesome and I couldn't remove a couple boluses.  Which in turn caused a lot of gross things to happen.  So anyway, I got some pictures of my rufilata, "Verde."  AKA the most STUBBORN SPIDER IN THE HISTORY OF SPIDERS.

Pretty sweet little one though.  Just totally uninterested in EVER leaving her cork bark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solucki (Jan 29, 2013)

*MY babies!*

Beautiful as always. Love how your chromatus looks, I need a nhandu soon.  Cute Rosie and darlingi too. 
And btw, I think your developing a foot fetish, lol. ;-P

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nellie with her mouth full of food, as usual.







Aphonopelma sp. Cochise, adult female, just received her yesterday.  The heat pack had failed, but she made it okay once I got some heat on her.  Gorgeous girl, and I've been looking for one of these for a while!!  I hope I can find her a male someday.













she's a looker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 31, 2013)

Today I got an Iridopelma sp. Recife from BrettG, as well as an Aphonopelma hualapai dwarf T, probably the cutest thing I've ever seen in my life, and I found myself talking gibberish baby talk to it as I unpacked it.

I am sure you can all tell which is which.

















the recife tried to make a break for it up my arm, but didn't get too far.

And here's my little tiny Aphono.







Barely even two inches in leg span.  Thinks its a tank.  I think I may have found its name.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## netr (Jan 31, 2013)

Seems like the Aphonopelma has a lovely slate hue. Enviable additions!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 31, 2013)

Great new additions! Enjoy them! If you like the Irido, see if you can get your hands on a zorodes - more colorful than the recife

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have never even heard of that!  I bet they aren't available in the US hobby..   Do you have one?  I'm about to google, though google image search is a bit unreliable.


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 1, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> I have never even heard of that!  I bet they aren't available in the US hobby..   Do you have one?  I'm about to google, though google image search is a bit unreliable.


Probably not yet readily available over there, I've seen them pop up occasionally over here and since January this year more often even. 
Here's a link with a pic: (they have somewhat blueish hues) -click-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Feb 1, 2013)

That first shot of the I. recife is awesome Jacquelin!!    Is it a 3i?  Much more colorful than my tiny ones, just wondering how soon mine will start showing off like that.  
Your pics of the freshly molted N. chromatus just put it on my want list, and you've made me decide to get a M. robustum ASAP, they're so wonderful aren't they?    Such fun personalities.  That and A. sp. 'amazonica' will be my next adoptions hopefully.


p.s. to Jan, thanks for the I. zorodes link, I'll have to keep my eyes out for these!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 1, 2013)

papilio said:


> That first shot of the I. recife is awesome Jacquelin!!    Is it a 3i?  Much more colorful than my tiny ones, just wondering how soon mine will start showing off like that.
> Your pics of the freshly molted N. chromatus just put it on my want list, and you've made me decide to get a M. robustum ASAP, they're so wonderful aren't they?    Such fun personalities.  That and A. sp. 'amazonica' will be my next adoptions hopefully.
> 
> 
> p.s. to Jan, thanks for the I. zorodes link, I'll have to keep my eyes out for these!


All Nhandu are gorgeous animals.   My favorites still!

I am not sure what instar the Iridopelma is but I think you're probably right on it being 3rd.  I can ask the guy I got it from.  I should probably get last molt dates on the new babies if he's got them.  My robustum is absolutely adorable.  He just started digging a massive hole yesterday.  I think I need to get him a taller enclosure with more dirt for digging!!  Thanks for the kind words.

Come tax season I'm picking up a Pentax K-30 DSLR so I can finally ditch this point and shoot - for a point and shoot it does take pretty good shots, but macros plus autofocus just don't cut it for me when I'm looking at pictures like yours and Chad's.  Plus, my camera likes to malfunction about 40% of the time, which makes me kind of want to smash it with a hammer.  So its time for an upgrade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Feb 1, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> All Nhandu are gorgeous animals.   My favorites still!
> 
> I am not sure what instar the Iridopelma is but I think you're probably right on it being 3rd.  I can ask the guy I got it from.  I should probably get last molt dates on the new babies if he's got them.  My robustum is absolutely adorable.  He just started digging a massive hole yesterday.  I think I need to get him a taller enclosure with more dirt for digging!!  Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> Come tax season I'm picking up a Pentax K-30 DSLR so I can finally ditch this point and shoot - for a point and shoot it does take pretty good shots, but macros plus autofocus just don't cut it for me when I'm looking at pictures like yours and Chad's.  Plus, my camera likes to malfunction about 40% of the time, which makes me kind of want to smash it with a hammer.  So its time for an upgrade.


Nhandus really are wonderful ... I only have two at the moment, a couple of 0.5-inch N. tripepii slings.  I've only done one photo shoot of the sling so far, but it really hammed it up for the camera!  lol  I definitely need to get chromatus and coloratovillosus too.

Point and shoots are capable of remarkable images for sure, but you're going to love, love, love turning a DSLR on your spiders!


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 1, 2013)

there's also the carapoensis...the black Nhandu.  I have quite a few pics of my Nellie girl throughout this thread, typically with her mouth full of something.  She is a bottomless pit.   Its pretty hilarious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh MY!!  How absolutely stunning, thanks for bringing these to my attention!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 1, 2013)

Was trying to feed some Ts tonight, but nobody was really all that interested.  Cool thing though was this set of pics.

My Aphonopelma cochise already had water in her dish but apparently didn't realize it..I added more to it and she perked right up and walked over. 

She raised herself up on her front legs almost like a jumping spider.  It appeared like she was "looking" at me, though she was probably filling her booklungs with air?  Then she just dove right on into the water dish face first and drank for like five minutes.













Then she wandered off and covered her face as if to say "no more pictures please."







Her name is Lucinda, by the way.

And this is Tank.  She's an adult female A. hualapai, no more than 2 inches.  She apparently wasn't hungry, but here's a decent shot of her.







And this is Lightning, the P. cam.  Its embarrassing that i have to take pictures of her from behind the plastic.  But this is like the best shot I've gotten of her yet!  I swear one day I'll get her out..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Feb 1, 2013)

That's pretty amazing, and cool that you were able to capture it!  

The suggestion I always have for taking out Ts whose temperament may be difficult is to take them out in a bathtub, with a catch cup at hand ... not that they can't climb out, but they're not likely to get out very fast and it's usually pretty easy to nudge them back in, then onto a background like cork laid in the tub, for taking your photos.  I know what you mean, always frustrating having to take pics through the plastic of their enclosures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm angry that my sister's iPhone takes better pictures than my $400 camera.  







There.  A good picture of Lightning.  Finally.

---------- Post added 02-02-2013 at 09:32 PM ----------








G. rosea RCF sling that just won't stay in the vial for anything..







---------- Post added 02-02-2013 at 09:52 PM ----------

oh, also: A. hualapai having dinner.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrettG (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice pics! Iridopelma is 2i btw 
Was just a good batch it appears.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 2, 2013)

And I got the little Iridopelma to eat today!  I am out of roach nymphs and it didn't want a mealworm, but it tackled a small cricket NO problem.


----------



## papilio (Feb 4, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> I'm angry that my sister's iPhone takes better pictures than my $400 camera.


Is that the new Pentax that you're referring to?


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 4, 2013)

papilio said:


> Is that the new Pentax that you're referring to?


No, I don't have that yet.  I'm gonna pick that up with my tax return.  The Nikon Coolpix I use was a pretty expensive one.  I think we got it on sale though, refurbished, so it wasn't $400, but if you buy it new, it is.  I'm hoping that when I get the Pentax I'll be able to take shots like you and Chad ...will be my first DSLR.  And perfect because its backward compatible with all the other lenses from previous models, and it has a function that compensates for camera shake, which is great for someone with a tremor like me.


----------



## papilio (Feb 4, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> No, I don't have that yet.  I'm gonna pick that up with my tax return.  The Nikon Coolpix I use was a pretty expensive one.  I think we got it on sale though, refurbished, so it wasn't $400, but if you buy it new, it is.  I'm hoping that when I get the Pentax I'll be able to take shots like you and Chad ...will be my first DSLR.  And perfect because its backward compatible with all the other lenses from previous models, and it has a function that compensates for camera shake, which is great for someone with a tremor like me.


Whew, that's a relief!    Hmmm, I'd think that the Nikon Coolpix would've been good, too bad.

I shake like crazy when taking macros and holding my breath.    Way too much for the lens' vibration reduction to work.  lol


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 4, 2013)

Some natural light photos:

Aphonopelma sp. Cochise (Lucinda!)











Avicularia avicularia (Moses) 











RAWR







G. pulchripes (Granola)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Feb 4, 2013)

Great shots of the Avic avic, and I love the RAWR pic!  lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 5, 2013)

papilio said:


> Great shots of the Avic avic, and I love the RAWR pic!  lol


I 100% agree, lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 6, 2013)

a couple of quick snaps that aren't particularly artsy.  

My N. coloratovillosus in her hide, eating a roach. I just love that her legs hang out the edge. 







My N. tripepii molted about two weeks ago and gained about 1/4 inch.  Not that anyone can really tell from this picture..but I rehoused him into a slightly bigger home, and told him he's a big kid now. 







And here's a play-doh solfugid.  Because.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 7, 2013)

A couple shots I took last night during various feedings. 

Iridopelma moments before the strike..







My G. rosea actually expressed interest in food last night...so I left a roach in there with her, in case I've been wrong about everything.  Her abdomen was looking smaller, and she seemed really excited about the offer of food.  







And my A. avic with the largest roach I think he's ever had.  He was ton fed and happy-dancing all over the place.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Solucki (Feb 7, 2013)

*MY babies!*

The iridopelma looks gorgeous, a bit like a dispersipes which I need to get soon. My LPS just got some along with a few others. I'm just waiting for payday, which is today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 7, 2013)

They do look very similar.  I have both.  The diversipes color is more organized in patterns, while the Iridopelma colors are like random bits of fiberoptic chaotic madness.  Also, my diversipes will eat anything, and the Iridopelma is really picky and slow about it.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 7, 2013)

I managed to coerce my Psalmo out for photos tonight.  Here's how that went.



























That is my beautiful Lightning.  She is a beast.

And apparently the grouchiness rubbed off, because my teeny tiny Aphonopelma hualapai dwarf caught the threat-posture bug.  All I did was open her enclosure and she threw up her legs.

You can tell which spider means it, and which one is all talk.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grin (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm really loving your Aphonopelmas and need to get some myself.
The darker ones are more appealing to me for some reason.
Great shots in the natural lighting, looking forward to seeing more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 8, 2013)

LOL - your P. cam is still calmer than mine. Let's see how it behaves once adult...it's at least showing the same tendency as mine did, hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 9, 2013)

My Aphonopelma sp "waconum" (Which Dr. Hendrixson says is  likely actually hentzi) molted sometime today or last night!!  Confirmed female...here is my gorgeous "Mustache"













My A. diversipes molted last week, too, and here's a few kind of bad pictures of him...too small to confirm sex and it ate the molt anyway...but I'm getting this male feeling...ALL llegs!












That's okay, though.  I'd love to have a male to send out to make more of these beauties.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Feb 10, 2013)

Such a beautiful Iridopelma!  Can't believe the color it already has, and your camera (even if it's not a DSLR) is doing an amazing job with macros!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 10, 2013)

Actually that last one is an Avicularia diversipes!  But it does look almost exactly like my Iridopelma.  They could be twins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh, right!  Okay now I feel embarrassed.  hehe


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 10, 2013)

Nah don't be, they're almost identical.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 12, 2013)

Played with some spiders in the natural light today.

Aphonopelma sp. whoknows ("waconum" possibly hentzi?  we don't know.  But she molted recently.)
















The Iridopelma sp. recife "Algol"







Avicularia diversipes "Gossamer"..












N. coloratovillosus lady <3

















My Kochiana brunnipes sling finally getting some adult colors!







This would be a Megaphobema robustum burrow 







I think there may even still be a spider in there!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Solucki (Feb 12, 2013)

*MY babies!*

I know there's a lot of confusion in the aphonopelma spp. But your girl doesn't look like my a hentzi girl. She's got a light tan carapace. Dark form maybe?
I haven't bought one myself yet but I've used my friends copy of http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0977143902/ref=redir_mdp_mobile
It's a step by step guide for IDing local spiders. I'm not sure how much about aphonopelma is in it but its a good resource to have either way.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 14, 2013)

Got an order in today that included two freebees, one I had no idea was coming, but its awesome because I've been eyeballing that species forever and never bothered purchasing!  Here's my freebee Paraphysa parvula, "Vermelha":







And my other freebee was a baby P. cam, I have never seen something so cute!  My other cam came to me with adult colors, so this was a pleasantly adorable surprise.  I hope its a boy.  For luck, I named him Mojo.

















Got myself a C. elegans finally...little inquisitive cutie pie already has adult colors at less than 1/4 inch.












A pumpkin patch "small", also been on my wishlist for eternity:












A Phlogiellus baeri, cute lil' dwarf from the Philippines:







And...

The Tap from the bowels of heck...T. plumipes...who positively refused to be housed.  Took me over a half hour to finally get this thing into a vial.  Here it is on my hand..







moments before it ran up my arm, and settled on my back where I could not reach or see it...I just sat there patiently until it ran down the other arm onto my finger and I stuck my finger in the vial, but before that, the escape attempts and the stubbornness and the fear that it was headed for my ear/nose was enough to make me need a drink..

here's another of the escape shots..







Now I'm afraid to even open the vial to feed it! lol!  Silly bugger.  Name is Astaire....it is quite the dancer and thrill seeker!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio (Feb 14, 2013)

Very nice close-up shots here Jacquelin!  I especially love the C. elegans and the pumpkin patch.  Yes, all psalmo slings are very cute indeed!    The coolest of all, IMO, is the little P. pulcher with its furry pink legs and vivid teal sheen on the ab.    These colors (esp the teal) get quite subdued already by 4i.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 14, 2013)

Geez, had some fun with that Tappie I see  Luckily, my violaceus has never given me any problems thus far, but I'll have to exchange the substrate probably soon, we'll see how that goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 14, 2013)

Storm: Wear ear/nose plugs and long sleeves, s'all I'm sayin.

I took a few pictures of someone else's Ts today.  The P. irminia I just sold to him, and he brought over his V. vellutinus and B. smithi juvie for me to photograph.  So, the following three spiders do not belong to me, but they live close by and I get updates on them. 



















premolt smithi there has some junk in the trunk!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 14, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> Storm: Wear ear/nose plugs and long sleeves, s'all I'm sayin.


Ear / nose plugs won't be necessary with mine - she's 3,5"  But yeah, long-sleeves are probably a good idea lol


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 16, 2013)

My 3-year-old helped me rehouse my Paraphysa parvula and my Aphonopelma hualapai dwarf today.  It was his first time working with spiders.  He didn't touch them, but he filled the enclosures up with dirt, and I showed him how to use a paintbrush to move spiders around, and he watched as I dug up the lil dwarf and coaxed her into her new home.

Parvula sling:







Aphono lady:







emerging from the burrow...







ta da!  Pretty girl.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 17, 2013)

Pretty girl playing in the dirt, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 17, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Pretty girl playing in the dirt, lol


Sort of.  She wasn't too thrilled to come out, but its the first time ever she hasn't given me a threat posture.  Those dwarfs are ruthless little things.  I had put some of her webbing from the deli cup into the new enclosure, so once I poked her out of her hole, she went right into her new home.  The coolest part was my 3.5-year-old kid hovering over with excitement as each tiny foot poked out of the burrow and when she finally emerged he was like "awwww!"  He keeps asking to see the pictures of the spiders we "helped".  He even cut me the leaves off the fake plants so they could have somewhere to hide under!  I'm about to rehouse another couple of slings, may take pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 21, 2013)

These aren't the very best photos, but I got a flashlight and can take some shots without using natural light or a flash, and now I can show off spiders in their burrows!

Phlogiellus baeri "Mudpie" has built a huge amazing burrow in his too-large vial






M. robustum, Ryu, got curious about the light in his tunnel..






Couple of shots of my newly molted Ephebopus uatuman, Emory











Not a burrower, but my lil Iridopelma sp. Recife sling, doing what it does best...sitting atop a branch 






And I did this sketch earlier of my A. avic, Moses.  It was a quick sketch so don't judge me too harshly, but I thought I'd share.






Thanks for looking. 

I ordered a Pentax K-30 DSLR camera and will have it tomorrow.  My thread is about to get 10 times better.  Stay tuned!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow, cool shots!    Neat drawing too ... I'd love to see what you'd come up with working off any of my images.  

... waiting with baited breath for the new shots!!  :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice lil collection you got therr!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 22, 2013)

Last pictures before my DSLR gets here.  These were taken with my sister's iPhone while we fed and watered some spiders last night.

Aphonopelma sp. Cochise (or punzoi or god knows what)






Being held by my sister:






And a Paraphysa parvula sling that ran from dinner and out onto my hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Feb 22, 2013)

Best wishes for an exciting day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 23, 2013)

So, I finally have a DSLR.  Pentax K30, which is awesome so far and all I'm using it the kit lens.

I ambushed some of my larger, more docile spiders today to see how it did on arachnids.  I already learned it does alright on cats. 

Daisy:






Lucinda:






Mustache's butt:






Fizzgig:











And...well, its a kit lens, so it doesn't do too well on slings, but this is Beezel (C. darlingi)






Picked up a macro lens and will be experimenting with more features of this camera so I should hope this thread improves further. enjoy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio (Feb 23, 2013)

Yaaaaaaayyy!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 23, 2013)

Still haven't quite gotten the hang of it...some are more clear than others, for sure.  But still better than the point and shoots.  Though I'll have to use the old Nikon for macros until my lens comes, but it did alright with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 23, 2013)

Looking forward to some really great pics in the future! Especially, once you acquired a macro lens?


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 23, 2013)

yup definitely...I ordered one...should be on its way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 24, 2013)

I see you're enjoying the new camera 

Nice pictures! I use the kit lens as well and I've been fairly happy with the results. Hopefully I can get my hands on a used macro lens in the near future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 24, 2013)

So far the kit lens is great except for when I want it to take pictures of teeny tiny slings.  Then it says no thanks, I don't feel like focusing today.

I did order a macro though.

Anyway, I had a rehouse some of my prettier slings tonight, and while the camera didn't do the most stellar job (or maybe I didn't - I futzed around with settings for a while too), I got these:

Avicularia diversipes:













all housed:






Iridopelma sp. Recife







this one wouldn't let go of the stick she was on....she tried to grapple with my paintbrush, but in the end I prevailed.  The stick was moldy and it had to go.

Also I didn't rehouse this one but she's too funny, I swear I never see her not in a threat posture.

Tank, my Aphonopelma (hualapai) dwarf.

All 1 inches of her ferocity.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 26, 2013)

Got some new additions today.  Some aren't pictured due to laziness and lack of a macro lens (still waiting on it to come in the mail!)...I actually resorted to the old point and shoot for a couple of these as well, because its macro setting is definitely still fantastic.  

First though, my Aphonopelma dwarf in her burrow:







okay, new spiders.

This is the E. cyanognathus from heck.
I mean seriously, from the absolute bowels of heck.







N. chromatus freebee 







After the Ephebopus terror I was too scared to poke and prod other fast moving spiders anymore today so this is the butt of my Cyriopagopus Sulawesi Black..who actually was a whole lot more agreeable than the blue fang could ever dream of, and i probably could have pulled it for photos...but I was worn.







And...my very first GBB.  I wasn't ever really all that into them, but finally I saw some hatchlings for a decent price and figured I'd see what all the fuss was about.

It already has a mouth full of dirt and roach, and I have to admit, its pretty darn cute.













Also received today was a Psalmopoeus pulcher and an E. campestratus freeb...both of whom were quite cooperative with housing, but the PZB is too small for either of my cameras to deal with, and by the time I unpacked the pulcher, I no longer cared about taking pictures, all I wanted was a good stiff drink. haha...next time though!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio (Feb 26, 2013)

Haha  From the bowels of heck huh??  lol

See, GBB babies are pretty cool aren't they?    Now that the carapaces on mine are finally turning blue though, I think I'd have to say I'm losing interest.    But they stay nice and golden and cute for a good long time.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 26, 2013)

Well, I'll see what happens.  If it winds up a confirmed female, it might be worthwhile to put her up for sale, as they can go for a decent price.  If the temperament stays as calm and adorable into adulthood as this sling's does, I'll probably keep it.  Mature male of course will get shipped off to make more cute babies that turn into less cute adults.    Either way though, I'm happy with it.  Its an all around nice tarantula...pretty, friendly, easygoing...after the hellion I dealt with all morning, it was so refreshing to open up a GBB!!

I can't wait to get that macro lens.  Some of these slings and dwarfs are so gorgeous but I keep having to go back to the old point and shoot to use the macro setting, as my Pentax just doesn't cut it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Feb 26, 2013)

Even though GBBs LOVE to eat, I've fed mine very slowly to keep them small and cute ... mine are more than 2 yrs old already!  lol

Don't forget, with all the resolution your new camera has you can do heavy crops for even more 'magnification' than your macro lens has.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah, I've been doing that, but it eventually gets blurry long before the point and shoot's does.  Funny how that is....I have no complaints though, for everything else, the DSLR is a thousand times more superior.  And once I get that other lens and alternative light sources and other fun accessories, ohh, there will be no stopping me 

I also have to futz around with some of the settings, I'm sure I could get a clearer shot if I changed up a few things.  Hard though, to sit there and mess with camera settings while expecting a tarantula to just sit and wait without deciding it would have more fun in your air ducts. 

---------- Post added 02-26-2013 at 09:35 PM ----------

Was feeding time.  These aren't particularly artsy photos.

Cyriopagopus sp. Sulawesi Black - "Vader" (duh!) 







Little Mojo, the P. cam that hasn't learned the ways of Psalmo evilness yet.







Guess they were hungry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Feb 26, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> Hard though, to sit there and mess with camera settings while expecting a tarantula to just sit and wait without deciding it would have more fun in your air ducts.


hehe  Welcome to the club!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 27, 2013)

My Euthalus sp. Red adult female...an absolute doll.

I am having such a time getting my camera to focus on the carapace and eyes rather than the legs in the slight foreground.  Forgive these for not being as good as they could be..but they're still worth posting.































It especially seems to have this problem with black Ts.  

So here is a G. pulchripes, please tell him to molt already!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow, pretty!  

Remember it's typical to take many (like hundreds often) photos so that a few will have the focus right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yup I'm headed down to take more tonight  THOUSANDS!  Of my docile species of course, I don't feel like fighting with Psalmos tonight.  Crazies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 27, 2013)

Great new additions! Especially the Ephebopus! Love your little E. sp. "red" girl - wish my 4 would grow, but alas, I think you'd have more chance to see the grass grow than these lol


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 28, 2013)

I think I may have gotten the focus under control.  At least mostly.  I went down and harassed my large Ts that will put up with me.  Most are docile, or at least grudgingly cooperative..

Here's what I did last night that wound up being keepers:

A. avic male











The flash really makes him look insane but it also appears to reduce some of the clarity.

G. rosea female






Aphonopelma sp. Cochise (Punzoi) female






I think it is the shape of her carapace that allows the camera to really love this girl.

Aphonopelma sp. Waconum (no clue) female





















Nhandu coloratovillosus female






Aphonopelma sp. Cochise county (likely carlsbad green) female











that face!

Euathlus sp. Red female
















What say you, oh photography gurus?   I think I need to change a setting or two, but at least the focus is better than the last batch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Feb 28, 2013)

I really like these shots!    You're right, the focus is looking very good, and the spiders are looking great!


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 1, 2013)

So, I've been doing a lot of picture taking.  I'm still not as good as I'd like to be, nowhere near - but I finally kicked the autofocus habit, and have discovered that I can take pictures without doing what my camera thinks I should be doing.  Bossy camera!  Don't tell me what to do!

First up, my C. darlingi molted sometime today.  Have you ever shined a flashlight through a freshly molted sling?  Cuz when you do, it looks like this.






and when you don't, it looks like this!






This is the picture that proved to me that manual focus is better than autofocus right here:






That's my Aphonopelma sp.....oh gawd whatever.  We think she's a "carlsbad green," whatever the heck that actually is.

This picture not so much, but I kind of like it, even though it doesn't have the clarity of the last one:






Also I have no idea why its sideways.  Lame!

This is not artsy by any means, but this spider is flippin psychotic, so excuse me if I exercised a little caution:






Chaetopelma olivaceum.  I managed to get some food in there for it, but it ran the perimeter of the cup, leaping upward and batting at my hand like a cat as I pried the lid off the deli.  This is not a T to mess with!  

Managed to get one clear shot of my Thrixopelma ockerti sling.  This one came to me by chance, and I think I'm glad it did.  Its a really nifty little bugger.  Here it is in its "you're large and that light is bright" pose.






Here are the cutest things you will probably see all day...a bundle of toes belonging to an Avicularia Peru Purple sling.  Fuzzy, wuzzy, adorable, teeny, tiny TOESES.












And this here....was my "white whale" for the longest of times.  I finally got one...the Ami.  This is "sp. Columbia" and in my totally non-expert opinion, of all the Columbian Ami, via images of the three from that area, this is likely an amazonica.  

And its mad at me.













But its also an inch and a half or so in size, and scared itself once it tagged my paintbrush so hard I almost dropped it.







...and ran away. (all two inches away.)







The photography on this little guy/gal isn't phenomenal (I think one of the threat posture shots managed to be in focus), but the colors on this thing!  My goodness!  I can't wait until they intensify as it grows.  And then hopefully I'll have some luck finding it a mate, so I can make more death-feigning, paintbrush biting, red dwarfs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Mar 1, 2013)

LOL  YAAAAAY Jacqueline!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 2, 2013)

Not the very best, I know...but we're our own worst critics after all.  At least two of those shots (plus the xray one just for cool factor) I am happy with.  The rest ... *shrug* not yet.

---------- Post added 03-02-2013 at 12:01 AM ----------

I shoulda just said "thanks."  ....thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 4, 2013)

A lot of uncertainty in the following shots.  I played with ghetto rigging a flash diffuser to my camera's built in flash...I changed some settings...I processed a few with some HDR filter which I'm not sure if i like...we'll see.  I'll share everything, the good and the bad.

Avicularia diversipes through glass, no special editing..





And the same diversipes not through glass, with the HDR processing.  I also played with the background to make it look like it was underwater, which was for my own amusement.






A more clear shot of the Chaetopelma olivaceum..still through the cup...because its nuts..






Nhandu chromatus 











and again, further processed..perhaps too much, I might just be having too much fun and decreasing the quality, but I also feel like its bringing out the qualities I like best, maybe at the expense of the others though..






G. rosea RCF sling that loves to stand on her little house and feel like a giant 






The GBB sling...I know I did some messing around with these photos, but I can't remember what.











A couple non-quality shots.. the Sulawesi black was out and about last night:






And the M. robustum that's about to get packed up and traded this week, was out grooming, I haven't seen this thing in months.






I rehoused the Ami Sp. Columbia (amazonica, i suspect).  It took playing dead to the extreme.  It let me almost completely bury it alive as I tried to scootch it into the new enclosure.  At that point I realized that rehousing fast spiders is actually more convenient.  you pretty much aim them in a direction and pull the trigger and BAM, DONE!  This was like moving a boulder.  A very cute and small boulder that you didn't want to accidentally injure.  In the end, I actually scooped it out with a condiment cup and (gently) dumped it into the new enclosure.  All the while it was completely frozen stiff....one with the substrate.  Crazy!  I think I've got it figured out.  prod from the front, and it bites.  Prod from the back and it pretends to be a stick.

anyway I gave it a much nicer enclosure than a deli cup.  I hope its happy.  Sure is cute and funny.
Here she is letting me bury her alive >.< (no, not intentionally, I was just trying to prod her from her cup into her new digs and she stood there and let dirt fall on top of her, on purpose.)






Here is what happens in bulb mode, I let the picture get pretty overexposed, I just thought it was neat, though not particularly clear.  It has potential...for what...idk.  But I didn't do any editing to this photo, just held the shutter down for a long time.






This one is extremely processed.






I need to take this moment to state how much I despise the new photobucket.  

A couple of non-edited (besides being scaled down a tad) shots of my E. sp. Red who was out being wandery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: MY babies!*

These are all awesome! Love the feetsies! And that little Ami is adorable. "Nope, no spider here. I'm just a rock. A fuzzy rock."

Blame Tapatalk + "smart" phone for the typos kthnx

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Solucki (Mar 4, 2013)

*MY babies!*

Wow, absolutely stunning!!! GBB is amazing. Awesome shots. Love the cyanognathus freshly molted look. Dispersipes is so colorful. And I can't wait for my chromatus to grow up and look like yours. Keep em comin.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 5, 2013)

These photos are kind of disappointing to me.  Macro lenses are FRUSTRATING!

I got an Aphonopelma sp. New River female today.  She's very wander-y.  But also very slow and tolerant and climbs all over me if I let her.  Plus the table, the floor, whatever is in her path, really.



























Tried my hand at getting macros of my little Paraphysa sling but..meh.  I don't know what I think.

















Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: MY babies!*

Macro lenses are hard indeed. The hard part for me is that I shake too much when holding the camera (not an issue w/out the macro lens mostly) so I need to use a tripod, but you don't have fluid movement on a tripod. You can't move those 1/20th's of an inch that make the difference between in focus and out. 

I think we needs help 

Blame Tapatalk + "smart" phone for the typos kthnx

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Mar 5, 2013)

Bugmom said:


> Macro lenses are hard indeed. The hard part for me is that I shake too much when holding the camera (not an issue w/out the macro lens mostly) so I need to use a tripod, but you don't have fluid movement on a tripod. You can't move those 1/20th's of an inch that make the difference between in focus and out.
> 
> I think we needs help
> 
> Blame Tapatalk + "smart" phone for the typos kthnx


For starters at least, you might want to consider a monopod, with a good ball-head to attach the camera.  This gives a lot of stability but still lets you move back and forth to get that elusive focus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bugmom (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: MY babies!*



papilio said:


> For starters at least, you might want to consider a monopod, with a good ball-head to attach the camera.  This gives a lot of stability but still lets you move back and forth to get that elusive focus.


I'm not sure that would make much difference. I've tried a similar approach by not "tripoding" the legs on my tripod, and moving the camera in closer, but I still shake so much that the subject doesn't stay in focus long enough for me to snap the photo. I move a hair's width and there goes the focus. 

I think I need something where my hands only touch the camera to press the shutter (alas, no remote control option on this camera; boy do I miss that).

It may be that I just can't use this macro lens for spiders with how shaky I can get at times. I may just keep it around for objects that don't move.

Blame Tapatalk + "smart" phone for the typos kthnx


----------



## papilio (Mar 5, 2013)

Believe me, I shake as much as anyone, especially since I hold my breath while I'm shooting.  In case you're not already, just get used to the idea of taking many, many pics of the same shot, a few WILL be in focus!  Also, be sure that you're at about f/16 if you can (have enough light).  

I typically take several hundred shots when I'm doing my slings and maybe end up with a dozen or two which are postable.    Macro photography is all a numbers game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Mar 5, 2013)

I love the Aphonopelma sp. New River btw, beautiful spider!!


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 6, 2013)

Apologizes for the same two spiders being the subject of this post. 

No, I take it back.  They're beautiful!  Two of my Aphonopelma girls.  Genie and Miss Mustache.



























And then I put her on the floor and she climbed onto a stuffed spider.
She found it literally all by herself...I didn't even encourage it.  I was joking earlier in the day about putting a real spider on the toy one, but this just happened on its own.  Here they are shaking hands.. (not so clear I know but you get the idea)







Then she got on top of it and wouldn't come down...it is in fact IN her enclosure with her right now.  












Mustache has a blonde streak in her butt hair.  Seriously, check this out!  Its like a spot where her setae lack pigment.






















S'all I got.  

By the way, it is indeed at f/16.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Mar 6, 2013)

>clap!<  Good job!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 7, 2013)

I actually caught my G. rosea in her water dish today, drinking.  I've had her forever and never seen this happen!







I got a C. fasciatum today in trade for a spider I get to ship off next week.

She's a confirmed female and only about an inch and a half.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey you're getting some nice macros, WTG!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 9, 2013)

I think I got some really nice shots of Lilu, my Aphonopelma New River, today.  Not macro, just using the kit lens while I was going through cleaning and refilling water dishes.













And my favorite (because she matches my sweater!)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Mar 9, 2013)

She really is beautiful!  And these shots are SOOOO much better than the first ones!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 10, 2013)

I introduced Lilu to some friends last night who have never held a tarantula, and are getting an LP next week as their first T.  I just love the look of wonder on their faces as they watched my girl wander their hands.  She's a real good sport.












Also while I was badgering Ts with the camera, Persephone let me flash her a couple times before she retreated to her hide.  She hates light to a comical degree.







"Okay, we're done here."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Mar 10, 2013)

Always fun sharing Ts with friends ... and such a beautiful spider!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 11, 2013)

All my Ts seem to be in a surprisingly good mood today.

Here's a couple.













P. subfusca lowland..not a particularly artsy couple of photos but I think it shows off why I named it Argyle 







Holothele incei sling, right before it chased fruit flies all over the cup 







Thrixopelma ockerti, "Mixalot" 







M. robustum as I dug the poor thing out and packed it up and shipped it off.  First real decent shot I've gotten of it the entire time I've had it.  It was SO well behaved!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice photos!  Too bad you had to get rid of the M. robustum, that one's pretty high on my wish list.

You seem to have a pretty extensive and diverse collection, would be fun to see a list sometime.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah, I liked the robustum too, I bought it on a whim, and it was a real pretty thing.  I traded it though, for a confirmed female C. fasciatum.  I'm just more into the little ones, and long term I wouldn't have had room for the robustum.  I knew I'd have to sell or trade it eventually.  It made me feel guilty though, because it was so super sweet and tolerant while I dug it up and packed it.

---------- Post added 03-11-2013 at 09:42 PM ----------

p.s. I'd like to see a list too.  I have no idea what I have unless I check my records.  Everything gets fed on feeding day, and a lot of times I'll be like "oh cool! I have one of these!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Mar 11, 2013)

LOL  Must be nice!  
I just see the same few over and over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 13, 2013)

These aren't anything too terribly special as far as fancy photography goes.  I'm still missing pieces of my grand macro setup.  But I had some out tonight, and fed some others, so...thought i'd share.

Thrixopelma pruriens:







Euathlus sp. Red:













Cyclosternum fasciatum: 







Aphonopelma punzoi:













Avicularia avicularia (after jumping nearly three inches to rip a roach out of my tongs  )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 14, 2013)

P. pulcher with a mouth full of roach.







Kochiana brunnipes does not like direct sunlight 

Also worth noting this is my first successful macro shot with a 3x extension tube.  It took like 200 pictures to get a clear one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 15, 2013)

After a very frustrating photo shoot....
this is all I got.  Its really not very good.  But I was using my external strobe for the first time.  It was either too much flash or too little and made for blurry photos.  This is a steep learning curve and it makes me want to throw things.

So here's what I got.

Avicularia urticans sling:































Cyriopagopus sp. Sulawesi black sling (through the vial because, well.)













Thrixopelma pruriens juvie

(this is the most frustrating set of photos I've ever taken!)





































I did have to share the last few because it was gnawing on the paintbrush.  I fed it afterward.  Clearly it was hungry...it was actually *chewing* on the paintbrush lol!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Mar 15, 2013)

Okay, not as bad as I expected, not by a long shot!  What is the RAW format for Pentax called?  Whatever it is, open it with the RAW editor in PSP.  From there you can _adjust the effective exposure_ and a bunch of other stuff, all before 'freezing' it into a 16-bit format like Tif.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC (Mar 15, 2013)

Great pics and collection! Was it "chewing" with it's fangs? If there isn't a name for that there should be, like "fachewing" or "fagnawing".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## psohn703 (Mar 15, 2013)

I like how you caught the light colored hairs on the opisthosoma of the avic. Very cool looking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 15, 2013)

papilio said:


> Okay, not as bad as I expected, not by a long shot!  What is the RAW format for Pentax called?  Whatever it is, open it with the RAW editor in PSP.  From there you can _adjust the effective exposure_ and a bunch of other stuff, all before 'freezing' it into a 16-bit format like Tif.


Hm, I actually had no idea.  I've been shooting in jpeg format because I am quite frankly too lazy to convert every image I take before figuring out if its even worth keeping.  I will look into this today though.  You can shoot in RAW format, there's a setting on the camera.  I know they they take up less space, too. 



> Great pics and collection! Was it "chewing" with it's fangs? If there isn't a name for that there should be, like "fachewing" or "fagnawing".


Yeah, I know they don't actually chew, but that sure is what it looked like.  It wasn't aggression, it was just hunger.  I brushed a back leg really gently just to try to move the spider to a better area, and it whirled around and straddled the paintbrush and was, well, nom nom nom nom... fangnawing sounds about right.  It was adorable actually.  I fed it as soon as we were done.  Double helpings, roach nymph with cricket on the side.


----------



## papilio (Mar 15, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> Hm, I actually had no idea.  I've been shooting in jpeg format because I am quite frankly too lazy to convert every image I take before figuring out if its even worth keeping.  I will look into this today though.  You can shoot in RAW format, there's a setting on the camera.  I know they they take up less space, too.


Your camera should be able to output in both RAW and jpg at the same time.  Use the jpgs to preview (irfanview is fantastic for this, and it's free), then just process the ones you like.  


p.s.  The Raw photos actually take up more space than the jpgs, but they contain ALL of the data which was collected by the sensor so you can do a lot more with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 15, 2013)

Today, I took these with an extension tube on my macro lens.  Right up until my flash ate the batteries and I had to call it quits. 

I like the way these came out, so I took one of them and two others that were the same photo but with different lighting, and I stacked them for the first time ever in my life.  It took a really long time and I don't even like it that much, but it is neat to see the three images become one.

Here are the regular, non-stacked images.

This is Miss Mustache btw, an Aphonopelma waconum.  She's adult and fairly medium in size, just under 4 inches.













And here is the image I got by stacking that previous one and two others that were basically the same photo.







Its totally okay to laugh at me.  It was my first time though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Mar 15, 2013)

Not bad at all!!!    You've exactly got the idea of hand-held stacking!
Are you using Zerene?

It is totally cool watching the software build the image isn't it?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have no idea what Zerene is, so...I guess I'm not.  What am I missing?  I think its neat what it did with some of it, but the problem was I stacked three images, and on two the eyehill was SUPER clear and on the other the eyehill was blurry.  I first let it do its thing on its own, and then I tried to go through and basically "color out" the blurry parts and color in the clear parts, but no matter what I did, I still lost clarity in the eyes, and it irks me like a radio that's just slightly out of tune.  Otherwise though, its really neat.  I just used the HDR combination option on PSP.


----------



## papilio (Mar 15, 2013)

Highlight the layer that's blurry, then use the lasso tool to cut out the blurry part.  Merge that layer with the one below it, then merge the top layer down, and you'll have sharp eyes again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh ho ho.

I had a great night last night.  The spiders were active and cooperative.  The camera was cooperative.  My brain was in gear.  Ready?



















Nhandu coloratovillosus female, Persephone













Ceratogyrus darlingi sling, Beezel 













Grammostola rosea "RCF" sling, Courage













Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens sling, Sol







Cyclosternum fasciatum female, (still needs a name!)













Psalmopoeus pulcher sling (focus on that last one was a little backward, but come on, what a cute butt!)







Iridopelma sp. Recife sling, Algol - the only picture taken through glass, but super cute!



















Paraphysa parvula sling, Vermelha, who seemed to really like my engagement ring.  None of the photos of her actually sitting on top of the ring came out, unfortunately.  They were funny though.  She climbed up and claimed it.  She also pooped on me.  Silly thing.







Holothele incei sling













Hapalopus sp. Columbian Small (Munchkin Patch?), Valentine, freshly molted and out of the burrow 

And then, THEN, I opened my Nhandu tripepii enclosure to see THIS happening.













I have to tell you it actually brought a tear to my eye.  Hedwig made it through the molt intact, though I probably scared it a tad with the flash.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lexieboa (Mar 17, 2013)

*MY babies!*

Absolutely stunning photos and a impressive set of T's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Mar 17, 2013)

W O W ! !

You DID it!!!    All nice shots, plus some exceptional ones!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you both, I really hope to get better!  I am pretty proud of some of these.  I demolished new batteries last night though.  Really need the rechargables.


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great pictures and the little puriens I wouldn't be surprised if it's a bit more defensive anyways. From what I know, they're more on the defensive side anyways

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 17, 2013)

I asked around when I ordered it, and the only two people I know who have them said they're a lot more laid back than their ockerti cousins.  However, I would tend to side with you, as having worked with both of them, my ockerti is a sweetie, and the pruriens thinks everything is food.  at least.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 19, 2013)

I haven't been on a lot lately due to some personal issues, but today I received a mature male Aphonopelma punzoi, a date for my Lucinda.  They are also known as the Cochisei or sp "cochise county" or the porch gray.  I checked with the experts first to be sure they're the same species, and I got the green light.  The owner of the male is super excited and knows this will be my first actual breeding attempt.  The male is gorgeous...he will stay with me until he dies.  I named him Sinatra.



















Pics could be better, I had to use autofocus because he wouldn't get off my other hand.  But these photos don't do him justice.  He is walking crushed velvet and sweet as all heck.  If only I were a lady spider.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BrettG (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice pics!Keep an eye on that hualapai,the ones we have seem to be dropping sacks as of late....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 19, 2013)

That would be awesome!  And explain her feistiness.  She has been eating like crazy lately and remodeling her burrow...


----------



## BrettG (Mar 19, 2013)

Leave her alone and keep her fed.I noticed with ours that they all started to drop after being fed and left alone.Seems to work.She MAY be gravid and "nesting",so keep that in mind.

---------- Post added 03-19-2013 at 11:49 AM ----------

And GL with the "Cochisei",Kelly found a juvie female on the wall of her folks garage in Sierra Vista,Az.I sold it like an idiot and miss that T every single day.Larger than paloma or hualapai,but just as fiesty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 19, 2013)

Mines an absolute sweet heart!  I scoop her with one hand, don't even need to pinch grab.  She will sit peacefully for as long as you let her.  The male is about the same way, though a bit more wandery of course.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 21, 2013)

These arent as good as I'd hoped.  But eh.  

Chaetopelma olivaceum baby that doesn't eat, or grow, or climb glass, or web, but he sure knows how to run in circles and have a really weird looking butt.







The Nhandu tripepii that molted in my last set of photos has darkened up a lot in the last few days, and came out for a walk yesterday..



















Thrixopelma ockerti have adorable little bums, too bad this little guy's going away in trade next week..  sadface.







This juvie N. chromatus is also sold, I will miss the little fellow, but I am sure he will be bred to his heart's content once he matures where he is going!  He's been eating this roach for like two days now.













And the only picture I feel came out great is my spunky little Iridopelma sp. Recife, who stayed on the vial cap for a while until it realized that it could step OVER the lid, and make a break for it.  I wrangled it, but its a fast little sucker!







I hope this one's a lady.  I would like to have it for a while.  Such a fun personality.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow, that last one is a beauty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 21, 2013)

My P. cambridgei, Lightning, got her big girl house tonight.  I told her she's a big kid and she gets to live in that enclosure till the day she dies of old age.  She was actually fairly amenable to the idea.  I didn't even get slapped.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 22, 2013)

Great looking P. cam! My girl expresses some weird behavior lately...


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 22, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Great looking P. cam! My girl expresses some weird behavior lately...


Like what?  Always interested in hearing about weird behavior


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 24, 2013)

My first attempt at pairing last night.  Sorry the quality isn't fabulous, honestly I didn't want to disturb them by getting too close and I had my other hand full in case she tried to kill him, so they're with the autofocus and everything.













She reared up at him and he got a little nervous and took off, so I intercepted him and he ran up my arm to my shoulder 

my friend took some pics before she rescued me.  He was headed for the back of my head.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bugmom (Mar 24, 2013)

Aww, he's like "save me! She's gonna eat me!"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm honestly not sure if that was what she was trying to say.  I let him do his thing with minimal interference but part of me thought maybe when she reared up she was exposing her underbelly for mating, not so much for killing.  Either way though, it spooked him.  will try again tonight maybe.


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 24, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> Like what?  Always interested in hearing about weird behavior


Like not hunting at all. She only eats if I drop the food ontop of her hideout. And she's not plump at all. She ate I think 3 times only after her last molt and is usually a feroucious eater. Lately, she stays in her hide 24/7, doesn't eat, doesn't come out...dunno what's up but since she's otherwise fine, I just leave her be.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Apr 2, 2013)

Chaetopelma olivaceum (possible cyst?)



















Euathlus sp. Red













Freshly molted (a few days ago) Thrixopelma ockerti







Ami sp. Columbia







Thrixopelma pruriens (MEAN little thing..)













C. elegans making a break for it..







Holothele incei molted a few days ago too, still wearing sling clothes, but longer pants 







my boy trying to woo me....  >.<

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan (Apr 2, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> my boy trying to woo me....  >.<


Are you sure it didn't work? From the pic, it looks like he already got your clothes off!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio (Apr 2, 2013)

advan said:


> Are you sure it didn't work? From the pic, it looks like he already got your clothes off!


hehe

Very pretty H. incei!  I received my H. incei 'gold' at about an inch, it already had its adult coloration.  Would've been cool to have seen it early when it looked more like yours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Apr 2, 2013)

heh Chad...I WAS wearing a short skirt, so maybe he just found me irresistible.

No but seriously he taps more at/on me than he ever does for his date.

And Michael I was thinking I'd like to see the gold at that size, I wonder if maybe they get their colors before the standard incei.  I wonder if they look the same at that size.  I don't know, cuz mine has a green abdomen.  But I really dig the all black on the face.  

Here's a couple shots of my Bonnetina cyaneifemur lady I received today.  She is gorgeous and my pics don't do her justice.  

I have also been slacking on my macros lately.  The ones I posted last night were not up to par with what I like to be able to do... a lot going on!  I feel like I need to apologize for my "work" going downhill.  













That second one was funny, she went from sweet little scared thing to holy crap - leggy and ticked off!  Her little fit lasted only about 5 seconds though. 

Also, I need to take pics of this still, but after I housed her I left her alone for a few hours, came home and she had webbed the enclosure up like a GBB.  Its insane!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Apr 5, 2013)

I had a rough day yesterday and needed some docile spider therapy.  The macro situation was just not cooperating but I feel I got a few decent pictures with the kit lens and that was good enough for me.



















Persephone, Nhandu coloratovillosus 

























Bonnetina cyaneifemur female



















Daisy, Grammostola rosea













Sarah, Euathlus sp. Red







Mustache, Aphonopelma waconum female













Lucinda, Aphonopelma sp. Cochise













Lilu, Aphonopelma sp. New River

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 6, 2013)

Cute E. sp "red" ! So I see you got one of the "most docile T's ever"  That Bonnetina spp looks awesome!


----------



## papilio (Apr 6, 2013)

That last photo is very cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Apr 6, 2013)

Really?  I thought it was blurry.  I did the best I could to clarify it but me and the camera were having a seriously off night.  It frustrated me because that spider is full size and didn't move an inch, and I still couldn't get a clear photo of it!!  

But thanks


----------



## papilio (Apr 6, 2013)

Hmmm, yeah that is very odd.  The aperture looks nearly wide open, do you remember what you were at?

... but I still like it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Apr 6, 2013)

I love the pictures of your T. ockerti sling. So colorful! I only ever see adults at my LPS. The slings are quite nice looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Apr 7, 2013)

I did figure out what was wrong with my camera, the silly thing is made in such a way that I can easily slip my finger on a dial and set the shutter speed to 1/2500...... among other things.  Maybe my kid played with it...I have no idea.  But I fixed all the strange settings today.

This isn't fancy but this is why I like G. rosea.  

"Oh, don't mind me, I'm just doing a headstand.  I felt I was overdue for doing something really confusing to you, so, you know."







Note her back feet are off the ground.  She also doesn't have any food in her mouth.  There's literally no conceivable reason for this pose other than she's a rosie, and they enjoy making their keepers go "....ehhh?"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah some of those dials are in nasty places ... until I got used to it my thumb used to keep changing the shutter speed too.  

Hilarious rosea!!  :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Apr 11, 2013)

B. vagans male sling













Aphonopelma waconum, Miss Mustache, bulking up quite nicely!







Psalmo toes (P. cam)







Sir (or Madame) Mixalot, the T. ockerti 













Senorita, my Bonnetina cyaneifemur 













Aphonopelma mojave female







Phlogiellus sp. Palawan juvie (not sure if its okay, actually)













Coremiocnemus tropix juvie "Hercules", wrestling a hydra, erm, i mean mealworm.













Ami sp. Columbia juvie being cute, as usual













Euathlus sp. Green female, "Esmeralda"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Apr 11, 2013)

Update - the palawan is just fine.  He was just scared.  Gave me a fright because I received a DOA that was folded backward in much the same way, but he's just fine up and about making webs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice collection of Aphonopelma!  Underappreciated genus IMO.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Apr 11, 2013)

Getting much better!  

WOW that's blue!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 15, 2013)

Awesome Euathlus!  Gotta love those, although they aren't the best eaters...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Apr 17, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Awesome Euathlus!  Gotta love those, although they aren't the best eaters...


Yeah, I noticed that, though she surprised me by eating a freshly molted male roach that I had no idea was still in her enclosure.  I found the exoskeleton and caught her with a mouth full of something white and winged - I think she's just picky and was wanting her steak done medium rare.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Apr 17, 2013)

I took them OUTSIDE today.

Lilu wasn't sure.  She was halfway up when she realized the usual environment was different. 


then.. freeze.  I'm not sure about this...



Aww, alright.  As long as you shield my eyes from the horrible glaring beast called the sun.




(MM cochise)


(MF A. mojave)



AAAH bright light is bright!  Go away!



Oh, this isn't so bad, what a beautiful day.  Wait,  what are you doing.  what the aaaahhh I hate you!



That was all I had the heart to bring up from the dungeon.  Poor spiders.  Though its super warm out, so I'm sure they didn't mind the air and the warmth...just too bright for their little maladapted eyes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Solucki (Apr 17, 2013)

*MY babies!*

Love what you've done with the place. 
The E sp. green is very regal. Aphonos are beautiful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Apr 17, 2013)

Niiiiice!!    Love the one of cochise!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 17, 2013)

*Love the thread! <3*

Hi there, I just wanted to say that I love your thread.  It took me a VERY long time to work my way through all 18 pages of your pictures (sorry for spamming your Notifications folder with Thanks/Likes allerts) but they were wonderful!  You have a great collection!  I'm just getting started and only have 12 so far but you've put a few new ones on my list.  I was going to comment on a bunch of different ones that I liked but honestly after 18 pages I can't really remember anymore.  

I hope you succeed in breeding those beauties and if you do I think I want a sling :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Apr 17, 2013)

Meezerkoko said:


> Hi there, I just wanted to say that I love your thread.  It took me a VERY long time to work my way through all 18 pages of your pictures (sorry for spamming your Notifications folder with Thanks/Likes allerts) but they were wonderful!  You have a great collection!  I'm just getting started and only have 12 so far but you've put a few new ones on my list.  I was going to comment on a bunch of different ones that I liked but honestly after 18 pages I can't really remember anymore.
> 
> I hope you succeed in breeding those beauties and if you do I think I want a sling :biggrin:


Thank you so much for taking the time!  I like to go through it myself sometimes and watch the quality of the photos improve haha.  

I'm not sure I'm gonna have much luck with this pair.  I offered them up to another breeder who has better resources than I do, and as far as I know its a go, she's just gotta send me a fedex label so we can do this all legal-like. 


Anyway I was down in the lair again...since parting with a chunk of my collection, I got to give some of the other kids bigger homes to grow into.  My B. vagans and C. bertae were among them but I totally forgot to take their pictures before rehousing them.  

But here is my PZB microdot..





Seriously have no clue how the camera even focused on that sling!  Its smaller than my dwarf slings.  I didn't bother with the macro lens because I needed at least one hand free for everything I was doing.  These are all kit lens and autofocus to boot.  A terrible practice, but sometimes a necessary evil.

Then I fed the big P. cam...Lightning...she never misses a beat.



I moved my Aphonopelma mojave, but I'm not confident its going to make much difference.  Someone's mailing me mojave desert dirt sometime this week, so that should help.



And my Chaetopelma olivaceum finally molted into GROWN UP COLORS!  Oh my its beautiful.  It no longer looks deformed or like it has cysts.  It was pretty alien looking until suddenly it turned into this gorgeous thing.



I'm so happy!  Though I'm not looking forward to rehousing that one.  Luckily its still small, and slow growing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Apr 18, 2013)

Your microdot is so cool!!  

Hey, nothing wrong with doing what it takes to get the shot!


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Apr 21, 2013)

A few shots as I had to do some rehousing and cleaning and also got new photo software.  

P. cambridgei sling "Mojo" after I rehoused him (hopefully a him, anyway)



My subfusca lowland "Argyle" molted 5 days ago, this is through plastic, because I didn't want to stress it out..



I rehoused my Phlogiellus sp. Palawan tonight into a naturalistic enclosure that is leagues to big for him/her..hopefully it takes to it.  Actually the poor thing had its foot stuck in webbing in the old vial, I'm really not sure what is wrong with this spider overall.  Its like..handicapped.



and



Lousy shot but..the underside of my T. ockerti.  Its speckled!  Crazy!  Probably not clear enough but feel free to take a guess on gender.  Its still a pretty small little one so I'm not too concerned about what sex it is.  But guess away.



My Psalmopoeus pulcher molted about 8 days ago, had its first meal last night, and was being a cute pink fluffball, so.



And, the Paraphysa parvula that molted last night and didn't grow is really sporting some amazing coloration.



that's all for now folks..

send some positivity over to my little Palawan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Apr 21, 2013)

Last two are especially good, beautiful!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you!  I like the way the P. cam one came out too.  I was once again using the kit lens because I was only down there to clean and rehouse, but I guess I just had a few lucky shots.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (May 1, 2013)

B. vagans male molted today...I caught him just as he flipped over!



And this is my new little one, Tilly, an Acanthoscurria insubtilis.  I figure if I give it a girl's name and keep it in a pink container, I'll have better luck on the femme side.



Nothin' fancy, just sharing some simple pics of some kids.

I need to remember to purchase batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## travis669 (May 1, 2013)

hey just gonna show some pics of my g rosea rosie just got her a few days ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (May 2, 2013)

She's pretty!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Storm76 (May 3, 2013)

Your collection is growing nicely, M'am! P. subfusca will hopefully turn out female, I need to get another one myself...maybe I try to breed those since apparently they are seemingly harder to breed than P. metallica (successfull that is) from what I hear from breeders over here. Very specific needs...oh well.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (May 3, 2013)

Actually, the subfusca belongs to my friend now (he lives nearby), and it just molted, and its a male.  Double boo!!  Ah well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (May 3, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> Actually, the subfusca belongs to my friend now (he lives nearby), and it just molted, and its a male.  Double boo!!  Ah well.


Yeah, that blows! I'll need to get a female this year some time...


----------



## Alltheworld601 (May 5, 2013)

my external flash died but if you play with the camera settings enough, its possible to use the macro lens (without extension tubes cuz otherwise you just get a huge shadow) with the built in flash.. the result is basically like using a kit lens with a bit more magnification, which works for me, for now anyway.

p. parvula


c. tropix



phlogiellus sp. Palawan (it's not dead! )


Aphonopelma mojave



B. vagans just molted a few days ago



N. chromatus just molted two days ago into grownup colors!



And my friends M. robustum who came over for a visit today.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alltheworld601 (May 10, 2013)

The flash is back to life.









Aphonopelma waconum female



Thrixopelma ockerti



Ami sp. Columbia face... and



Ami bum.



G. rosea (rcf) sling



the underside of my Chaetopelma olivaceum ..care to speculate?





Paraphysa parvula sling



Aphonopelma mojave







Nhandu chromatus



Bonnetina bum

and..



Her loverly face..hidden in legs.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## papilio (May 11, 2013)

_Wonderful new photos_ Jacqueline!!!  :worship: :worship: :worship:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (May 17, 2013)

Nothing fancy, but I haven't added on this in a while.

My Sulawesi Black, "Vader" was actually poking its cute little face out the other day and I had to take this through the plastic, cuz one slight movement or too much light and it disappears.. So its not fabulous quality but at least you can see its ADORABLE eyes!



The N. tripepii sling was being climb-ey..



And my N. chromatus, Calliope, still has sexy legs. 



Enjoy, sorry its not my usual quality.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (May 17, 2013)

Very nice Jacqueline!  In spite of having to be taken through the plastic, your Sulawesi Black looks beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (May 18, 2013)

Isn't he the cutest little thing you ever saw?! He reminds me of a fluffy black kitten, even with the white extra long guard hairs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (May 22, 2013)

My P. cambridgei, Lightning, molted.  And, its a girl!  I'm gonna buy a pink balloon!

She is about 4 inches now.  


IMGP5418 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP5419 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP5432 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio (May 22, 2013)

Sweet work!!! :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (May 23, 2013)

thank you! I am super proud of that carapace picture.  I mean its nothing like yours, but i still feel like its staring directly at me. O.O

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (May 24, 2013)

Couple of P. cam body parts and my little Sulawesi that finally decided to rehouse itself.


IMGP5501 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP5581 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP5556 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (May 24, 2013)

Very very good!!!


----------



## Storm76 (May 25, 2013)

Congrats on the P. cam being a girl  Mine has just started to redocorate and sealed herself in afterwards. I smell a molt coming up ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## batterybound (May 25, 2013)

I like how so many pictures of P. cam end up being just the toes! Mine always hides her entire body except her toes too. But I'm not complaining! If I was going to only see toes from any of my spiders, I'm glad they are her's, because they are darned cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (May 30, 2013)

A. braunshauseni #1:


IMGP5643 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

A. braunshauseni #2:


IMGP5646 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

sorry, second picture didnt come out so well, it was diving into the moss to take a drink and my hand was blocking the sunlight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jun 5, 2013)

These photos aren't really anything fancy.

Some of these kids are due for a proper photo shoot.  I've been busy/lazy/sick/and also full of excuses. 


IMGP5925 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP5923 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP5957 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP5937 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP5936 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP5933 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP5927 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Thanks for looking, I'll try to get some better quality photos one of these days *sigh*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jun 5, 2013)

Much better pictures:


IMGP6085 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6080 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Iridopelma hirsutum 


IMGP5972 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6065 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6056 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Avicularia metallica sling


IMGP5973 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Avicularia braunshauseni sling #1 (the quiet one)


IMGP6038 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Avicularia braunshauseni sling #2, Cthulhu 


IMGP6025 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Calliope, Nhandu chromatus 


IMGP5990 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Lilu, Aphonopelma sp. New River

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio (Jun 5, 2013)

What spectacular spiders and magnificent images!!    Can't believe how mature your "recife" looks already!  Just beautiful.  

... and yes, much better photos!    Well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jun 5, 2013)

the little Iridopelma is such a sweety too.  it's cooperative in a really apathetic and lazy/reluctant way.  like he should have a voice like Eeyore .. "ookay, I guess i'm going over here now...otherwise that brush wont stop poking me..."

it's weird.  i know they aren't known for their sunny disposition.  

thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Jun 5, 2013)

You may recall that I lost my "recife"s, but while I had them they were such extremely playful little furrballs!    Mine did something I've not seen in a T before, would keep making a bee-line to the LED flashlight lying on the table and even kept climbing up on the lens cover!  Have you tried that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Balvala (Jun 6, 2013)

I envy you for having a rather complacent I. Hirsutum right now. The most recent one that John gifted me with (one molt behind the one I received from Brett in April) actively attempts to escape more than any other baby tarantula I own... aside from a rather "challenged," quarter of an inch A. Versicolor that I finally got to stop being afraid of food. The one I received from Brett is gearing up for yet another molt here, so hopefully by this next one she'll be pushing toward a size of an inch and a half or so. The molt may produce some change in behavior, so I may be able to capture some more deserving shots once that occurs.

Those photos of yours, however, are absolutely stunning. I can never get over their vibrant coloration as babies and early juveniles. Very nicely done.

-Andrew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jun 6, 2013)

papilio said:


> You may recall that I lost my "recife"s, but while I had them they were such extremely playful little furrballs!    Mine did something I've not seen in a T before, would keep making a bee-line to the LED flashlight lying on the table and even kept climbing up on the lens cover!  Have you tried that?


I do remember that, I'm so sorry to hear that!  I'm getting another soon and will hopefully wind up wtih a mated pair.  I'll keep you in mind if I'm ever successful with them, for all the help you've given me!  I will try to let it out more and see what it does.  It was funny, during its last molt cycle when I pulled it for a photo I had it just on the vial cap, and it walked around and around it just next to the "lip" of the cap...until it misstepped and put one leg over the side.  And then you could SEE the lightbulb go off in its little spidery brain..."OMG IM FREE!!"  And it took off running.  Luckily I had it in a big tub, so i easily just caught it in my hands.  Right now, i think its so complacent because it ate a cricket the other day that was just too big for it.  I was out of smalls, so I gave it a medium-to-large, and it was the first meal since molting, so it TACKLED taht cricket and now its all fat and lazy.  I'm sure it'll be okay once it poops. 

And Balvala: (I cant figure out how to do a reply with quote twice in the same box)  Thank you for your compliments!  I know I'm lucky right now...I think like I said its lazy cuz its full.  Mine's from Brett, too.  I do notice it changes personality with every molt.  Last molt cycle it was all about escaping.  This time it seems to be comfy in its home. 

The best thing about this species is that I don't have to do much in the way of photo editing.  They are so iridescent, it doesn't take much to make them just GLOW.  

I still can't get something right with my photos though.  One out of like 20 is good...the rest are a weird blur.  I think my camera has a sticky shutter or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Jun 6, 2013)

That seems quite common, for spiders to exhibit schizophrenic personalty changes between molts!  lol  

And I'm always impressed at the way they seem to learn so quickly by experience ... when I have mine (slings in particular) set up on the chunks of bark for photographing, once they find a hole (or realize that they can simply jump off!), they immediately persist in repeating the behavior.  For 'mere' arthropods their intelligence appears to be most remarkable.  

I wish I knew what's going on with your camera but I can't even guess ... quite odd!


BTW, to add quotes I open a duplicate tab next to the one into which I'm writing my post ... I switch back to the other tab, click 'reply with quote' for each comment, then just copy and paste each quote into my post.  


Hey, my emilia molted yesterday as expected!    Unfortunately its new coat is not nearly as vibrant as I'd expected, but she does look nice and clean now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jun 6, 2013)

papilio said:


> That seems quite common, for spiders to exhibit schizophrenic personalty changes between molts!  lol
> 
> And I'm always impressed at the way they seem to learn so quickly by experience ... when I have mine (slings in particular) set up on the chunks of bark for photographing, once they find a hole (or realize that they can simply jump off!), they immediately persist in repeating the behavior.  For 'mere' arthropods their intelligence appears to be most remarkable.
> 
> ...


Fabulous!

I also have figured out the problem with the camera, and its not the camera.  Its the room I'm shooting in.  It has a bunch of those fluorescent tube lights in the ceiling, and one of them is on its way out, and flickering constantly.  Its not so annoying as to bother the naked eye, but when a camera is set to a specific shutter speed, etc, with the light constantly changing overhead, I think the camera's computer gets confused.  I'm going to try shooting in a different room, or without using that specific set of lights, and see if I'm right.


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 6, 2013)

papilio said:


> BTW, to add quotes I open a duplicate tab next to the one into which I'm writing my post ... I switch back to the other tab, click 'reply with quote' for each comment, then just copy and paste each quote into my post.


You guys are both silly: There's a little "+ on the most right side of any post, just click those that you want to quote, then click on the bottom normally "reply" and voila

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Jun 6, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> You guys are both silly: There's a little "+ on the most right side of any post, just click those that you want to quote, then click on the bottom normally "reply" and voila


Boy do I feel embarrassed now!  lol  
Thanks Jan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Acula (Jun 7, 2013)

Amazing pictures! Loving the I hirsutum pics, definitely gotta get one of those into the collection  the new river is also pretty impressive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you guys!

I took my E. campestratus outside today.  Why? Because its the smallest sling I own, and I wanted to see how it did on the patio table.  And my camera performed just fine without a flickering light above it, which is a relief. 


IMGP6121 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6107 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6126 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

She's so stinkin cute.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jun 8, 2013)

Urticans sling...the best, most cooperative spiders ever.  This is the second one i've worked with, no jumping, running, nipping, hairing, or even butt-wagging...just holding still and posing for the camera, and going right back home when presented with house-vial.  

These are officially my favorite Avics to work with thus far.


IMGP6183 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6157 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


and, had to rehouse my Aphonopelma mojave.  She now hates me..well, I think she hated me before, but now she extra hates me.


IMGP6140 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jun 9, 2013)

A. avic sling, not easily convinced to leave the vial.


IMGP6310 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

P. parvula sling, totally okay with clinging to mom for dear life..


IMGP6290 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6272 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6265 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Aphonopelma sp New River grownup, putting up with my crap for way too long.


IMGP6350-2 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr
(HDR fun!)


IMGP6345 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6339 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6328 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6321 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6319 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio (Jun 9, 2013)

Your _Aphonopelma_ sp New River is so beautiful, I love these!!  

(I can't wait to see you turn into a GBB next Halloween!   )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jun 9, 2013)

papilio said:


> Your _Aphonopelma_ sp New River is so beautiful, I love these!!
> 
> (I can't wait to see you turn into a GBB next Halloween!   )


Oh I'll do it!  Have no doubt. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice new set of pics. I was thinking of taking one of my T's out and shoot some pics in natural lighting as well. But I'll admit I'm somewhat worried the T picks up something bad from the outside and I since I don't really have a garden myself...oh well. Certainly won't ever try that with my A. geni - she'd take off without a second thought like Braveheart "Freeeeeeeeedooooom!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jun 12, 2013)

Look how stinkin big this molt is in comparison to my glasses.  Keep in mind that she is, of course, even larger now.


IMGP6364 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Here she is right before flipping back over.  I didn't mean to disturb her, but I kind of walked into it.


IMGP6357 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

And some exuvia photos.


IMGP6374 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6380 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6384 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6389 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

I have a better size comparison photo that's top-down with the molt and my glasses, but its blurry.  It shows that it is indeed exactly the length of my glasses.  I can share it if anybody wants to be amazed, but otherwise its a lousy photo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 13, 2013)

Isn't it nuts how much certain species grow with a single molt already? And others don't seem to grow at all when molting...just, well, looking "new"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jun 13, 2013)

Before I start, if any admins see this post, is there any way to change the name of my thread?  When I started it, I wasn't sure how all this worked, and I really hate it now. lol

Anyway here's some shots I took last night.  And I played hardcore with the Photoshop because I was feeling adventurous and because some of them weren't as good as I'd hoped they'd be.  Was trying out new lighting and it was pretty ineffective. 

My beast of a girl, Persephone.  She's only this calm because she's in premolt.


IMGP6461 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Lightning, the P. cam enjoying a roach..


IMGP6452 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6443 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6441 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

C. tropix after I rehoused her (she had a bad mite and phorid fly larvae infestation in her vial that just popped up out of NOWHERE and gave me a mini stroke)


IMGP6423 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

An A. met sling


IMGP6408-2 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6399 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hawk (Jun 14, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Use corkbark, it molds seldomly and even if so, extremely slowly compared to wood.


I know this post is a little old, but I'm sure you guys will see this. If you do ever use anything besides cork bark, I like "striping" the wood, It looks pretty cool and decreases the chances of mold a little bit, because it doesn't have anywhere to really hide and stick itself to.

Edit: You can strip the wood with either Sandpaper or a Saw. Striping the wood just removes the bark from the wood. (Just incase someone didn't know)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jun 14, 2013)

um..so...weird stuff happened tonight.  I grabbed the kit lens and got some less than fabulous photos so you could all see what was going on.  I promise its funny.

I first found my N chromatus doing what looks like taking a nap in her water dish.  
I gave her a second water dish that she couldn't fit her body into.


IMGP6465 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6466 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Then..I hear this horrible grinding sound.  Its like absolutely hideous and belonged in a horror movie.  And I realize that its my G. porteri, Daisy, doing THIS.


IMGP6470 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Yeah, she's seriously trying to EAT her way out of the kritter keeper.  
Here's some poor quality shots of her fangs...I tried so hard to get clear ones, but she was fast with the picking and pulling.  The one that is black and white was done that way so you could at least see for sure where the fangs are and see how big they were.


IMGP6476 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6480 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

So then she climbs up to the top and hangs upside down and starts doing it up there.  


IMGP6474 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Which concerns me, So I'm like ..maybe she's hungry.  She's been on a hunger strike since OCTOBER.  I cut back to offering her food once a month because she just lets it drown in the water dish.  But its been hot, she doesnt look premolt, she is seemingly not gravid..I think the seasonal change has finally woken up her appetite.  So I throw in a dubia.

Which astonishingly..doesn't burrow or run for the hide.  It is a circus roach, instead.  cue the music..


IMGP6472 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Once it realized it couldn't climb the ball, or eat it, it gave it a goodbye hug, (no s@%*)T!) and climbed the side of the KK, diagonal-opposite from Ms. Angry Spider Face.


IMGP6475 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

As it stands now they are face to face, at a standstill.  It's time for me to go to bed, so I hope she eats that while I'm asleep.  I'm sure it tastes better than plastic.  I will throw a party if this girl finally eats something for me.  You are all invited!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Jun 14, 2013)

_Haha!!!_  That was great!  

I watched a half-hour stand-off with an adult dubia once ... _finally_ the spider (sitting on the wall above it) just rolled the roach over and very slowly sank its fangs into it!

p.s.  I'll be there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jun 15, 2013)

papilio said:


> _Haha!!!_  That was great!
> 
> I watched a half-hour stand-off with an adult dubia once ... _finally_ the spider (sitting on the wall above it) just rolled the roach over and very slowly sank its fangs into it!
> 
> p.s.  I'll be there!


Cool, bring your camera  I'd love to see my spiders under your awesome skills and setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 15, 2013)

I've been woken up by those sounds of a T trying to nom it's way to freedom myself - NOT funny at 3am in the morning  She obviously tries to escape or simply dislikes something in her enclosure maybe? Very nice and funny pics!


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jun 15, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> I've been woken up by those sounds of a T trying to nom it's way to freedom myself - NOT funny at 3am in the morning  She obviously tries to escape or simply dislikes something in her enclosure maybe? Very nice and funny pics!


I can't imagine what she would dislike though.  She's been in the same one for like...almost ever.  And she usually does pretty much nothing at all.  She's your standard pet rock.  I am fairly sure she was wild caught..mayhaps she is homesick for Chile.


----------



## papilio (Jun 15, 2013)

... and to think I used to raise H. mac and S. cal young juvies in cups with only nylon netting over the tops!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 17, 2013)

papilio said:


> ... and to think I used to raise H. mac and S. cal young juvies in cups with only nylon netting over the tops!


Yeah, no thanks! Wouldn't sleep in that room


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jun 17, 2013)

Okay I'm definitely keeping the name of this thread.  That is pretty freakin great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jun 18, 2013)

Snapped a couple while feeding.  I wish I could see better, the focus is off on this first one, but I never get to see this girl.  My Phlogiellus sp. Palawan, first time she's been out in full view since her molt into grownup colors (and allowed me to take the molt and sex it as female!!)


IMGP6488 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

And Lightning's enclosure was so nasty I had to give her all new everything, so I got to actually steal her corkbark and SEE her 


IMGP6489 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jun 19, 2013)

It's G. roseaaaah I mean porteri, aka Grammostola sp. Pet World... appreciation day.

Ahem.


IMGP6553 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6549 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6546 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6533 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6528 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6527 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6521 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


IMGP6510 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## famish (Jun 22, 2013)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing. I will be checking in often!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jul 12, 2013)

I. Don't. Even. Wanna. BEGIN.  on how awful this photo shoot was.  I'm pretty much about to quit and throw it all in the trash. (Camera, not the spiders.)



Ami sp. Columbia



Avic braunshauseni



Avic avic



The eeeevil lair of my not-at-all-evil, really quite cute, Phlogiellus baeri.

all of which have been edited to fix the damage.  something is really. really. wrong with my camera or its accessories and i can't. figure. out. what.  but i'm about one snap away from fixing it with a hammer.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio (Jul 13, 2013)

Not to worry Jacqueline, my photo shoots go badly more often than not, and at least 95% of the images in my archives are _HORRIBLE!!_  Even a good number of those I've posted make me cringe when I see them later.  A good photo shoot depends almost entirely on how the spider behaves in front of the lens.    For me at least, it's all a numbers game.

Could you describe generally what sorts of problems the camera seems to be causing?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jul 13, 2013)

Chuck it my way.  I will take the cam over my phone pics any day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jul 15, 2013)

papilio said:


> Not to worry Jacqueline, my photo shoots go badly more often than not, and at least 95% of the images in my archives are _HORRIBLE!!_  Even a good number of those I've posted make me cringe when I see them later.  A good photo shoot depends almost entirely on how the spider behaves in front of the lens.    For me at least, it's all a numbers game.
> 
> Could you describe generally what sorts of problems the camera seems to be causing?


Welp..its either waaay overexposed, or really, really dark.  And the settings don't change in between that..so I don't know what's causing it.  I also did various trials with you know, changing the f stop, the iso, turning up and or down the flash, etc..and i made sure my internal settings didn't get messed up by some accidental flick of a finger somewhere - but for some reason i got about two clear shots and that was it.  The photo of that Ami shouldn't have been so dark, I had to use photoshop to bring up the colors and still it doesn't even come close to showing what she really looks like.  That's the whole reason I went down there, that poor girl hates me now cuz I flashed her so many times...out of like 50 pictures, only one was clear enough to post, and all the colors are just..muddled.  I wonder if something is dirty somewhere.  Or if I have a sticky shutter?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow, that does sound discouraging!    The first thing I'd do is take some more photos outside, just to isolate whether it's the strobe or not (I'm guessing it may very well be), and take some at dusk so you can try exposures of at least 2 seconds --- even if you don't have a tripod and they come out blurry, the point is can you get a good exposure?  Consistently?  You've got SO many wonderful outside photos on your flickr stream!!  

Your strobe is set to M (manual) right?  Not S1 or S2?



[Edit]  On the photo of Ami sp. Columbia, the white balance indicates that only the room's incandescent light bulbs were lighting up the image, they make everything yellow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jul 15, 2013)

YES, that stupid yellow hue makes me nuts.  So that is due to the flourescent lights in the basement?  we've got those office/school-style large long flourescent lights in the ceiling down there.  And I hate them.

And yeah, my outside pictures, or natural light pictures come out great.  And the flash on the camera itself if I'm using the kit lens is fine too.  It probably is the strobe.  Ive tried a few things.  With and without the diffuser..using the white card thing built in...putting a white backdrop behind the subject... everything's still too dark and too yellow.  I wish I had a room outside of the basement htat was secure enough to just let a spider out for a while, but I don't trust any other place in the house.

in other news, I can't get back into my Flickr account, cuz I lost all my login info.  I had to go back to stupid old photobucket. I'm sure there's a way to retreive it but I was already in a bad mood that night. llol


----------



## papilio (Jul 15, 2013)

First of all I made a mistake ... the strobe _should_ be on S1!  That's the only way it will get triggered remotely by the camera's own flash.

Too bad about flickr!  Best thing to do might be just give them a call, since you need both username and password I assume ... ?  Or if your username is just Pixlannie all you'd have to do is click 'forgot password' and they'll email you a link to reset it, or something like that.

Maybe you could build some sort of little corral outside to keep the little guys under control, then you could just use sunlight.  



I one way it's a shame that you don't have a Nikon, since I just discovered a fantastic (and cheap!) app, ControlMyNikon, which takes focus stacks automatically and I love it!  I don't even need a macro rail anymore, it takes the sequence of steps just by making tiny turns of the focus ring!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jul 15, 2013)

oh that's too cool.  I'm still glad I pioneered the PEntax for future photographers. 

I used to take them outside, but we've developed a small population here of parasitic wasps.  I am too afraid to take them outside anymore. 

So the S1 setting will go off even if I dont have the rail connecting camera to strobe?  Cuz I'm missing a part that I can't figure out, and I can't get the two hooked up.  I have it directly on top of the camera.  Which I know doesn't provide the perfect circumstances for photos - but I do know that it has yielded some nice stuff in the past, so it should continue to at least give me the same quality I had when I took the other photos I took that didn't come out yellow and ugly, right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Jul 15, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> oh that's too cool.  I'm still glad I pioneered the PEntax for future photographers.


I googled around to find out more about your camera when you got it ... have to admit I was surprised to find what an excellent performer it is!   Clearly a very underrated camera!  The current thinking seems to be that THE reason to go Nikon is because of the lenses they make.  



Alltheworld601 said:


> So the S1 setting will go off even if I dont have the rail connecting camera to strobe?  Cuz I'm missing a part that I can't figure out, and I can't get the two hooked up.  I have it directly on top of the camera.  Which I know doesn't provide the perfect circumstances for photos - but I do know that it has yielded some nice stuff in the past, so it should continue to at least give me the same quality I had when I took the other photos I took that didn't come out yellow and ugly, right?


Yeah, of course it should!  One thing I can think of is to be sure that it's *in M when it's mounted up in the hot shoe*, but that it's *in S1 when it's not attached to the camera* ('S' is for Slave), that way it's triggered by the camera's pop-up flash going off.  I don't remember if you've gotten a diffuser yet but if you do, or when you get one, when you're slaving the strobe try to find a way to tape or rubber-band a small white card in front of the camera's flash to bounce the light up to the ceiling so it doesn't contribute to the scene lighting (it would defeat the important effect of diffusion).  Just bouncing it off the ceiling is enough to trigger the slave strobe.  In slave mode you can even just wave the strobe around with one hand, trying different lighting angles and effects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jul 15, 2013)

omg i thought this whole time it had to be...idk, somehow wired to the camera remotely for the slave modes to work!!  

I know what I'm doing tonight.  

Yeah, I have the diffuser.  I'll try a few different things.  

....my poor Ami.  (Her name is Pebbles by the way.)  She's gonna be the first one I shoot, again, and she's gonna hate me.  Again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Jul 15, 2013)

Sounding good Jacqueline!

Yeah, the strobe will slave probably 50yds or more away, as long as it can detect the camera's pop-up flash.  



FWIW, in my experience constant lights can really irritate a spider, but it's rare that I see one react much if at all to the brief flashes of light, bright as they may be.  (Perhaps the reason is that they're out of their territory with no hide handy to dive into.  So they more or less stay put.) The exceptions will be the few extremely photosensitive sp.  Also scorpions seem to hate light.

I've just begun working on putting together macro videos with the Nikon, and as these (non-stacked obviously) frames must be taken at about f/16 for anything approaching a decent DOF, it's reeeely tough getting enough light down there since of course it's constant light.  Even though I push the ISO up to 400-500 and videos allow relatively long 1/50s exposures I'm having a very tough time getting the vids to be much more than shadows.  GRRRRR!  But certainly it can and has been done, just have to discover a workable technique.  

(It occurs to me I should probably listen to my own suggestion made to you above and try taking macro vids out in the sunlight!  :sarcasm:  )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunlight absolutely does all the hard work for you.  Indoor photos require actual technique and know-how.  Outdoor photos are just..well, point and shoot.  For me, anyway.  I'm sure there's ways even then to improve them, but I have yet to get angry from an outdoor photo shoot enough to want to throw all my stuff in the garbage.

anyway i'll be working on the new set I took tonight.  Which, go figure, are really good.  At least I think.

I had to fight it out with the G. porteri and the Ami sp. Columbia, one of which immediately decided it was time to go for a stroll and there was nothing I could do to stop her, and the other played dead for 30 minutes so hardcore I had to scoop her onto a piece of paper and literally dump her back into her enclosure..

all the other kids were good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Jul 15, 2013)

COOL!!  :biggrin:  So does that mean you got the strobe working right, or did you use sunlight (avoiding those nasty wasps!)?  I'll be waiting!

I'm also working tonight on a few things to put in my first post in quite a while.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jul 15, 2013)

Ready, go!
And yes these were all taken in my basement using the strobe on slave mode, which until today, I never realized I could do.  Fun!


_IGP7058 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP7051 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP7047 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Avicularia urticans 


_IGP7045 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP7042 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Chaetopelma olivaceum, young male


_IGP7041 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Avicularia braunshauseni 


_IGP7033 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP7021 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP7015 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP7013 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Ami sp. Columbia 


_IGP7007 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP7003 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Aphonopelma sp. New River


_IGP6983 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP6986 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP6990 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP6992 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP6997 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP6998 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Grammostola porteri, getting all escape-y on me the second I opened her lid..


_IGP6981 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP6980 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP6979 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Nhandu coloratovillosus 


_IGP6978 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP6976 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP6977 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP6969 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Nhandu chromatus


_IGP6967 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP6965 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Aphonopelma waconum 

~phew!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## papilio (Jul 15, 2013)

*BRAVO!!!!*

:biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey Jacqueline, any chance you could quickly replace your flickr links to Large (1024px) images before your edit cutoff arrives, so we can see them at AB's default of 800px??  It's great seeing them nice and big on flickr, they definitely deserve to be seen at the best possible resolution here too!


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jul 17, 2013)

oh wow I didn't realize that.  Sure I can do that - I thought that would make them gigantic, too big for the forum page.

testing...


_IGP6978 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks Jacqueline!    Unfortunately AB doesn't allow them to become gigantic, 800px is the max, but better than the 600px of before!    The other T forum I'm on let's them expand to as large as a person's browser will allow, nice!   :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jul 26, 2013)

0.1 Aphonopelma mojave


_IGP7114 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Unsexed A. avicularia sling, 5 days post molt


_IGP7106 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Hapalopus sp. Columbia "klein" (munchkin patch  ) hanging on for dear life as her clump of dirt toppled out of the vial..


_IGP7104 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

G. rosea, still the same size after molting a week ago


_IGP7099 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

0.1 Phlogiellus sp. Palawan "Padme"


_IGP7093 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP7090 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP7088 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

I have an awesome picture of my new little scorpion too, but I'll post it over in the scorpion subforum if anybody's interested.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah 800x600px is way better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine (Jul 29, 2013)

I usually resize mine to 640x480, seems enough for me  not that my pics are anything extra


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Aug 8, 2013)

Its officially really frustrating chasing tiny slings around.  

This one bit me after our photo session.  I think I'll call him Jaws.  It IS shark week, after all.


_IGP7536 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP7535 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP7531 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP7523 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

1/4 inch Avicularia versicolor.  ...Jerk.


_IGP7515 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP7512 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP7494 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Aphonopelma waconum


_IGP7487 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP7484 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP7473 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Brachypelma albopilosum (new!)


_IGP7472 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP7470 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Nhandu tripepii, heavy premolt, please give me a viable molt this time, wouldja!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Aug 9, 2013)

Yay, another sling-chaser!!   Such fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Aug 9, 2013)

Except that not once did I get its face in focus.  Its really frustrating!  Cute though.  I especially love this one.  Its the first one to ever bite me.


----------



## papilio (Aug 9, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> Except that not once did I get its face in focus.  Its really frustrating!  Cute though.  I especially love this one.  Its the first one to ever bite me.


Ah indeed ... that's the trick!    hehe

Your first time getting tagged?    I got my first (and only ever) bite from a tiny Sumatran tiger who was on its back playing dead.  I just put my finger down above it so it could grab and turn over, and it sank its teeny incredibly powerful fangies into my skin!!  LOL


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Aug 9, 2013)

how'd that one feel?  Even at that size, they've gotta have some painful venom to them.  The versicolor bite wasn't like -bad- or anything but I was sincerely surprised that I felt anything at all.  So if I can have even really mild symptoms from a tiny Avic, a tiny Cyriopagopus has to be pretty noteworthy.

If you tell me it wasn't that bad, I may have to get my Sulawesi black out later tonight like a boss.

This is my first time really setting up a "stage".  I've pulled htem out in a tub to photograph them, but I've never actually fashioned something the way other, more talented photographers do.  I wasn't sure how I was gonna convince it to come out of the vial, but it got spooked suddenly and I had the reflexes to put the vial in the right spot, and I can't even describe the feeling, it was like "game on."  All reflexes.  I'm just in the basement circling a big plastic box with a makeshift background in the middle of it.  I shoved a velvet camera bag over the top of a tall deli cup and it was a perfect fit.  Also like you said, velvet slows them a little...not ENOUGH though.  So, while I didn't quite get the shots I wanted, I'm happy enough with these pictures showing that its a little blue firework.  It was a fun night.  I might have to do it again later with other slings.  It really is a foolproof rig.  No way out of it, and the lid balanced on the box is slightly concave and can be filled with water in case they run down the side and try to make a break for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm thinking it may have been a 'dry bite', he may have just been using the fangs to get a hold, I don't know.  But honestly, I felt absolutely nothing ... just can't get over the strength of the chelicerae on a half-inch sling!

Sounds like you had a great photo experience, love your description!!    Just for the record, as far as nailing the eyes when chasing slings (and versis are the toughest!), I'll do a shoot of 2 or 3 hundred in about 10-15 minutes, usually about 2-5% are keepers with the eyes in good focus.  Again, a numbers game.  

I think that part of the reason I've gotten so into stacking lately (besides feeling that I needed something to breathe new life into my photos) is that I've noticed, especially just over the past year or so, that my aging eyes (feels strange to say that, I'll never feel over 30) are having increasing trouble catching that 'snap' when critical focus is reached in the viewfinder.



p.s.  I'd guess that most likely the camera bag isn't true velvet, it's a bit pricey but pick up a yard of velvet sometime if you can -- especially for something like a 2i versi sling it's worse than quicksand to them!  Funny though, my miniscule C. ritae sling just cruised right across it and I lost it (for good) while my eye was trying to locate it through the viewfinder!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Aug 25, 2013)

Just a couple quickies that could really be better.

The legs of a Phlogiellus sp. Palawan..as she was not about giving me her face today.


_IGP8199 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

B. albo juvie that I'm hoping is male, but is of course looking female.. (only when i WANT a male do I end up with girls.)


_IGP8191 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP8196 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

A little Avicularia urticans sling


_IGP8183 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

A slightly larger Avicularia metallica sling...


_IGP8138 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

This sucker molted about ten days ago, s/he has even had a meal since.  I expected it to bolt from the vial and run amok like always, and I had a stage set up and what does it do?  Hidey face and then creeps slowly down into the web curtain.  JERK.  Iridopelma hirsutum finally showing the beginnings of adult colors.


_IGP8132 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

G. rosea sling.


_IGP8125 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

I also made a Nhandu tripepii very upset with me, and have no photos to show for it.  Next time.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Aug 31, 2013)

Ami sp. Columbia


_IGP8277 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

P. reduncas sling 


_IGP8268 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

idk what happened to that photo, its either my finger or corkbark. -_-

New River


_IGP8267 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Aphonopelma paloma (note the dime in the top of the photo, she's full grown!)


_IGP8232 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Phlogiellus sp. Palawan


_IGP8214 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Relatively unhappy with me Nhandu tripepii 


_IGP8249 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio (Aug 31, 2013)

Great work -- the previous post especially!  

Love that Aphonopelma paloma, really amazing color for such a tiny sling!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 1, 2013)

Great new update on the pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah, I'm fairly disappointed in my photos lately, especially last nights but I didn't set anything up for them, so that is part of it.  I need a "stage" basically that I can sort of fold up and put out of the way, and pull out when I'm going to take pictures.  SOmething where I can easily get them out and back into their home enclosures, where they are safely contained so I can take picture.  Like a tall glass diorama full of various surfaces and a moat that will make for interesting shots.  I was too tired and out of resources last night to make something I was comfortable extracting them on.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ami sp. Columbia


_IGP8338 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

A. paloma 


_IGP8331 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

P. reduncas


_IGP8309 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

See the scorpion subforum for a few cute shots of the B. jacksoni.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brizzl (Sep 2, 2013)

Man, I *really* need to get more aphonopelmas, they are soo cute. Especially palomas and sp. Mojave. Where do you get yours? I'm getting a mature female sp. New River any day now.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 3, 2013)

I love my New River, she's the sweetest spider I've ever had.  Pretty much the only one I handle on purpose, and she doesn't seem to disagree with me doing so.

As for the paloma and mojave, I don't think anyone's been successful breeding them in captivity, so you just have to know somebody that lives in those general areas.  I got my paloma from BrettG here on AB, and he had a few for sale not too long ago, so you could ask if he still has any.  The mojave was sent to me by a friend who tries to catch and breed in captivity, and then occasionally rehomes the ones that failed to do so.  but my girl's a little handicapped, I have no idea if that's all of them or just her.  I guess she was found in the burrow of a totally different spider (maybe not even a tarantula!), and she spends her days scaling the walls and threatening me, even though I tried to set her tank up as closely to her natural environment as I could.  There are other people who find and sell these, just check the classifieds here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 4, 2013)

The reflection of my B. albo's legs as she hovered over the fresh water dish, waiting for me to leave so she could bury it again.


_IGP8379 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP8372 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP8363 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Water?  No..I wanted dirt!  What is this crap?!


_IGP8356 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Also, head over to the scorpion thread to see my A. phaiodactylus kid.  He's new and small and adorable.  

I'm also the proud owner of a B. sabulosum, but its in premolt and I didn't want to bother it.

Oh - here's a bad quality photo of my A. insubtilis through the lid, because I'm sneaky like that.  This guy is the king (or queen) of peek-a-boo.


_IGP8353 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

"am i missing something cool?"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Sep 4, 2013)

Haha, LOVE that first ablo pic!  
Glad you're getting into scorps too!  It remains to be seen whether I'll get more, but  I really enjoy the two that I have, very cute!

Hey, _finally_ my albo molted last week ... curlier than ever and (for now) no bald spot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 4, 2013)

I had given up on scorpions when my emp died, but now I want to try again with a CB baby.  The two I have are so full of character, though.  I may go that direction soon enough.  They're a lot easier to wrangle than spiders!


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 29, 2013)

The first spider is mine, the rest belong to a friend who brought her collection over today for me to photograph. 

My girl Padme, Phlogiellus sp. Palawan:


_IGP8963 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Nhandu chromatus juvie


_IGP8978 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Paraphysa parvula (yes this one used to belong to me, if you look back further in my thread, she has molted twice since then!)


_IGP8974 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP8969 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

M. cabocla (? I think that's how you spell it.  I'm entirely unfamiliar with this species, other than having seen some pictures.  Pretty thing, fat like a tick though.)


_IGP8958 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


And the Avicularia diversipes...the first spider to pay no mind to my moat, jump in and go for a swim.  I'm calling him Jesus, cuz he certainly walked on water. ..ran circles on it actually.


_IGP8954 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP8951 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP8948 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP8945 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP8942 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 30, 2013)

Gotta love A. diversipes! Candy-story T for the win! 
It's also the only Avic species that I have dying twice on me -after- a successfull molt. GRR. The one left I have is currently in premolt and while assuming it's the male, I simply hope once that one molt, it won't die on me, too


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 30, 2013)

I think this one was fairly dehydrated, my friend forgets to mist her Avics...I did it for her while they were here, and reminded her that they come from a tropical rainforest and she has to give them some freakin water.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 4, 2013)

two fast snaps from last night... 
proof that i do have a P. cam, and she is a giant..


_IGP9170 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

And little Phlogiellus sp Palawan acting all proud and happy dancing cuz she found a mealworm.


_IGP9171 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah, I only see my Psalms out during nighttime usually and my P. cam is out at very different times during the night, while my irminia ladies seemingly are out mostly between 9-12pm or 3-5am

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Oct 5, 2013)

LOVE the photos of your diversipes!!   Yeah, it's funny -- the moat doesn't seem to be effective for long in some cases, once they figure out that they can swim they'll head for the shore every time!  :biggrin:
(Still works wonders on little scorps though.   )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 6, 2013)

papilio said:


> LOVE the photos of your diversipes!!   Yeah, it's funny -- the moat doesn't seem to be effective for long in some cases, once they figure out that they can swim they'll head for the shore every time!  :biggrin:
> (Still works wonders on little scorps though.   )


I find scorpions super easy to photograph since they don't climb well and don't move as fast as the spiders, so I don't really bother with a moat with them.  I WISH that was my diversipes!  It used to be, and I gave it to a friend, and it kickstarted her addiction to the hobby, which is good, but when I saw how gorgeous it has become - I didn't even have to raise the vibrance or saturation or anything - I'm seriously bummed.  The only thing I have that holds a candle to it are the Iridopelma pair, but I know they're gonna grow out of those colors.  

Also, good to see you back!  I was starting to wonder if you were alright! :-O


----------



## papilio (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow, my little scorp got away from me once and seemed _very_ fast to me!  Not something I'd like loose in the house.  lol
I think we both need some diversipes slings!!  :biggrin:

Yeah still doing well, I'm spending most of my time right now working on/learning some advanced stacking techniques.  I like these new ant stacks.  


http://www.flickr.com/photos/_papilio/9972145793/in/photostream/lightbox/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/_papilio/9971862456/in/photostream/lightbox/

Here it is against a dime,
http://s894.photobucket.com/user/papilio_Ts/media/_misc/2013-10-04-170218ZSPMax.png.html


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 6, 2013)

that's fabulous!  I love ants.  

I will give you that some scorps definitely move faster than others.  Mine might just be lazy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Nov 4, 2013)

Lilu coming out in search of warm sitting spots.

_IGP9518 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Calliope in a spidery coma that even the flash did not arouse her from..

_IGP9511 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Miss Mustache in serious eatin' mode.

_IGP9503 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Rehoused my A. braunshauseni and my I. hirsutum, so here's what I could get of them. 


_IGP9475 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP9467 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP9463 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

And although this picture's not the greatest, I had to use super stealth to sneak up on my C. bertae and get a picture, as it has eluded my camera for the past year of its life, and last time it was bald and tan, and now its fully clothed with pink leg warmers. 


_IGP9472 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio (Nov 4, 2013)

Was my turn to wonder where you've been!  

Beautiful, especially love the I. hirsutum, looks like a Navajo rug!  




p.s.  Glad to see you're back on flickr!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeah, I'd just been exceedingly lazy lately, but its a new season and was time to shuffle some of the kids into bigger houses, and some of them have started eating again after a long fast, so lots of open containers last night. 

---------- Post added 11-04-2013 at 11:15 AM ----------

ps, non-tarantula photos over in the other-insects subforum and the scorpion photo thread. If anybody's interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Nov 14, 2013)

Sweet spiders Jacqueline! You definitely brought my attention to a few species that I'll have to revisit adding to my collection. I passed on them too quickly without realizing how beautiful they are. Great progression in the quality of pictures too you've made some major strides. Looking at your first pics and last is like a night and day difference.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Nov 15, 2013)

It helps that the first photos I took were with a tiny point and shoot panasonic, and then I got a fancy point and shoot Nikon, and graduated to a DSLR Pentax with a macro lens which is crappy, but still better than before  I'm hoping to put the word out for christmastime that I need a new lens , but thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Dec 5, 2013)

_IGP9826 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP9819 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP9821 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP9833 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Hapalopus sp. Columbia "Klein" (munchkin patch)


_IGP9806 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP9807 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP9810 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Avicularia versicolor 


_IGP9804 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Avicularia metallica 


_IGP9790 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP9786 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr


_IGP9785 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

Phlogiellus sp. Palawan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio (Dec 5, 2013)

oops ... looks like you used the HTML from fickr instead of BBCode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yup I fixed it! Check again


----------



## papilio (Dec 5, 2013)

Beautiful!  You're getting good with slings!  :biggrin:

Did you say a while back that your macro was only 1:4?  It should be 1:2.  You don't by any chance have the focus limiting switch on do you?  Since macro lenses tend to hunt around when used (by those who don't know better   ) in autofocus, many macro lenses have a switch which lets the lens cover _either_ close-up or normal distances -- in other words, if you have such a switch and it's been set to the longer end of the lens' focal range, it may be designed to make that switch at 1:4 (it's at 1:2 on mine.)


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Dec 5, 2013)

My actual lens says 1:4 right on it.  I don't use autofocus with that lens (or the kit lens if I can help it).  But, its worth noting that when I put on the macro lens and turn the camera on, it gives me an option of where to set the focal length.  I have it set at 100 mm, because....well, because its the first option that comes up and I believe I had deduced a good reason for doing so at some point, but can't remember why.  I just go with it.

*I may also have had the F stop at some weird spot.  I forgot to even check.  Last time I used that lens I was photographing the moon in the dead of night...so who knows how ridiculously low I left it.


----------



## papilio (Dec 5, 2013)

Hmmm, how odd.  I had been pretty sure that it was advertised as 1:2, otherwise I wouldn't have recommended it to you.  Sorry!  

You could always just get a $75 Raynox dcr-250 for the lens you have ... at max power it should give you about 2:1, but (at least with my lens) that's with the primary lens focused at its near focus, focusing farther out reduces the magnification so I essentially get a 'zoom' macro -- very useful!  
The working distance with the 250 is only a couple of inches or so, but I've not found that to be a problem ... this Nikon microscope objective I'm now using has a working distance of less than 10mm!


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Dec 5, 2013)

Most of the photos I take are with my lens all the way um..zoomed?  I wish I knew the right terminology for those things.  Its all the way out, though.  All the way extended and as close as I can get.  I think I just need a new lens.  Its just as possible that I bought the wrong thing rather than you mis-reading the ad you recommended to me.  Its all still a foreign language for me.  I'm going to be attempting to score myself a better macro over the holiday season, though.


----------



## papilio (Dec 5, 2013)

All true macro lenses are 'prime' lenses, IOW have one set focal length, they're not zoom lenses but actually fixed focal length telephotos designed to focus extremely closely when needed.  Prime lenses are, in the main, always sharper than zooms.

The best bang for the buck in true 1:1 macro lenses is the latest Tokina 100mm ($450 nor less), but AFAIK is only available for Nikon and Canon mounts -- perhaps a Pentax-to-Nikon adapter could be located on eBay allowing this to work.  When I was looking at possible lenses for your camera, all of the true Pentak macros were really big bucks, like $1000+.

Check out this link on the Tokina ... it's what I began with, then sold to Chad when I upgraded.

http://www.kenrockwell.com/tokina/100mm-f28.htm


Here are a couple of nearly full-frame shots taken through the Raynox, your lens should be able to do pretty much the same thing -- IMO definitely worth a try before spending hundreds.  But again, just my opinion.  


Steatoda triangulosa, 3mm BL by _papilio, on Flickr




Steatoda triangulosa, 3mm BL by _papilio, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Dec 6, 2013)

It's becoming clear that I bought the wrong damn camera.


----------



## papilio (Dec 6, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> It's becoming clear that I bought the wrong damn camera.


I wouldn't say that ... when you bought it I did a little research on it and it's a fine, underrated piece of equipment!  Even with Nikon, the reason to go that route is primarily because of the lenses they make.  Actually Sony probably makes the best cameras, but their lenses are quite mediocre so you rarely hear of people owning them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm thinking I need to take a picture of my lens, so you can see it and tell me if there's something I'm missing.  I will do that at some point today.  Its hectic over here.  Two vet visits and scraping mites off my millipede colony.


----------



## papilio (Dec 6, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> ... and scraping mites off my millipede colony.


The fun never ends! :biggrin:


----------



## Tomoran (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow! Fantastic collection, and your photos are awesome!  Love the blues on the A. versicolor sling...just beautiful. Wonderful stuff.  




Alltheworld601 said:


> _IGP9826 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _IGP9819 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## concrete (Dec 18, 2013)

papilio said:


> The best bang for the buck in true 1:1 macro lenses is the latest Tokina 100mm ($450 nor less), but AFAIK is only available for Nikon and Canon mounts -- perhaps a Pentax-to-Nikon adapter could be located on eBay allowing this to work.  When I was looking at possible lenses for your camera, all of the true Pentak macros were really big bucks, like $1000+.
> 
> Check out this link on the Tokina ... it's what I began with, then sold to Chad when I upgraded.


I can vouch for this lens Jacqueline I'm using it as well and it's great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Dec 19, 2013)

concrete said:


> I can vouch for this lens Jacqueline I'm using it as well and it's great!


Only problem is having to find an adapter.  Pentax isn't really all that popular.  Go figure.  I saw shake reduction and went SOLD!  Unfortunately it doesn't always compensate for my shakiness so now I"m stuck with a camera with really expensive attachments.


----------



## advan (Dec 19, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> Only problem is having to find an adapter.  Pentax isn't really all that popular.


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=995306&Q=&is=REG&A=details This took all of 5 seconds via google. ;P Pentax is actually really popular, they have quite the following. http://www.pentaxforums.com/ 

You could always go the reversed lens route.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Dec 19, 2013)

advan said:


> You could always go the reversed lens route.


hehe ... If I didn't know him better, I'd _almost_ suspect that Chad is hoping for a good laugh while he thinks of you fumbling with that reversed lens!    ... c'mon now Chad, fess up!  

Seriously though, I'd still recommend the extension tubes plus kit lens for getting to true macro territory -- simple, foolproof and cheap.   Worth a try at least IMO, effective and quite popular with macro shooters.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Dec 21, 2013)

advan said:


> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=995306&Q=&is=REG&A=details This took all of 5 seconds via google. ;P Pentax is actually really popular, they have quite the following. http://www.pentaxforums.com/
> 
> You could always go the reversed lens route.


Oh, google.  I wish I were good at thee. 
Or remembered you existed. 

Extension tubes and kit lens, eh?  That's a though.  I may try that tonight! 

I think fumbling may be the perfect word for what I do with a piece of electronic equipment in my hands. 

anyway, I'm here because:
I got this pretty B. vagans lady this evening, fo' free. 


_IGP0194 by Pixl Annie, on Flickr

---------- Post added 12-21-2013 at 09:27 PM ----------

Also, is this something I could use?
http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-10-L...6&sr=8-3&keywords=reverse+lens+adapter+pentax

I swear to god I can't get the hang of cameras.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Dec 22, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> Also, is this something I could use?
> http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-10-L...6&sr=8-3&keywords=reverse+lens+adapter+pentax
> 
> I swear to god I can't get the hang of cameras.


I think that's a reversing ring, the page isn't quite detailed enough to know for sure.  In all seriousness though, using a reversed lens is a skill all of its own ... Chad got very good at it, I just gave up.  

On the same Amazon page I saw this, which is IMO what is likely to be the most useful, http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-Macro-Extension-Cameras-Close-ups/dp/B003Y5T46Y/ref=pd_sim_p_2 .
Just stick these behind your kit lens and heck, you could even just go ahead and sell that macro lens you bought and put a few hundred back in your pocket!  

These are super-cheap and may not do the job as smoothly as you'd like but it'd be a fine way to try out the concept, see if it's for you, and if it is then get some better extension tubes.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Dec 22, 2013)

Actually, I have those.  They're what I put behind the macro lens if I feel like going completely bat-SHhooot crazy (keeping it PG for the forum win!).  They work well when I manage to get a shot that's in focus but I'm shooting totally blind when I'm doing it.  I remember you showing me a rig with an LED hanging over the front like an anglerfish that you used for focus?  I should probably do that myself.  

Anyway that was the plan, to try the extension rings behind the kit lens, but then I fell asleep.  I was just curious if the link I shared of the reversing ring was the right kind that would fit the camera should I decide to go that route and give it a shot.  I'm sure its not something I could pull off, but both are far cheaper options, might as well try em both!

I'll post results of the kit extension dealie later.  I...may start off photographing something inanimate first.  Like the rug.  See how that goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Dec 22, 2013)

Ah, right ... I had forgotten that you already had them.  They should be more effective with the kit lens, just be sure to try all of the combinations ... one at a time and then adding two various and then all three.  I'll be interested in how it goes!  Remember that they'll have a much stronger effect _proportionally_ than they do when used on your macro, so this approach should be more manageable ... especially with the kit lens' zoom.

BTW yes, that reversing adapter looks like the right piece.  Have fun with it!  hehe  
The tough part is that the aperture tab is no longer attached to the camera and so the lens naturally snaps shut to its smallest aperture, making it so dark that you'd never be able to  focus.  OTOH you do need it small for a decently large DOF.  So the trick is to reach up onto the front side of the lens to hold that tab open so that it's bright enough for focusing, but then let go of it when you snap the shutter.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Dec 22, 2013)

Out of like 100 shots I got three that were mostly clear, and Mirza gave me a handy site for the order in which photos should be processed and edited, so I followed the rules there.  You can see them on my Flickr because they aren't tarantulas so I can't post them here.   They are pretty boring subject matter.  And I was shooting pretty blind.  I hate those damn extension tubes.  I know with a better plain old macro lens I would be able to see.  I'm dropping hints.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/95496696@N08/

---------- Post added 12-22-2013 at 09:03 PM ----------

ps, that paintbrush is the one I use to wrangle spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Dec 22, 2013)

I know I keep saying this, but it's such a shame that it really does cost quite a bit do get the equipment to do macros in a satisfying way.
Let's just hope Santa's listening!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mirza's sending me a raynox that he doesn't use anymore.  My husband's gonna put in for the lens after some other stuff is squared away.  I'm gonna get the reversing ring just for kicks, and the nikon to pentax adaptor.  I'll make some good pictures yet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Dec 23, 2013)

Funny, I think that's probably the Raynox that Mirza bought from me on eBay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 24, 2013)

All the best Michael and merry christmas, buddy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 2, 2014)

Raynox fun times!

B. vagans, had to bribe her with a roach to get so close, and I'm itchy but oh well.


_IGP0545 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

and another with the lens the wrong way, because.


_IGP0542 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Aphonopelma sp. New River - yes, I went with the easy spiders.  I'm not used to having to assault them so close to their sharp parts.


_IGP0538 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP0537 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP0531 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Oh, and my P. cam but totally not with the raynox, and from last week.


_IGP0286 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

I've got roach and millipede photos too, which will have to go in a different subforum.  Go find them if you want!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio (Jan 2, 2014)

Gorgeous shots Jaccqueline!  :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 5, 2014)

here is this girl:

_IGP0591 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

And here is her knee:

_IGP0594 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

And here's an N. chromatus, in parts:
Some eyes:

_IGP0585 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Some chelicerae, which I think are eating something:

_IGP0587 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

The dirty rear end of an Aphonopelma:

_IGP0580 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

And face:

_IGP0573 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 16, 2014)

A couple non-artsy rehousing shots today..

O. philippinus (new, just came yesterday)

_IGP0691 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Iridopelma sp. Jerk ...er I mean hirsutum, back and front


_IGP0683 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP0662 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

A few various body parts of my A. metallica 


_IGP0653 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP0650 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP0648 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Rehouse of my Phlogiellus baeri, aka the ONLY ONE that didn't give me any crap about being upgraded to a bigger condo..


_IGP0629 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

I got a sweet shot of a baby emperor scorpions telson but I'll put it over on the other forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 23, 2014)

A few shots I took of a B. albopilosum molt.  He's now a strapping mature male.  Quite large and handsome.


_IGP0774 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP0761 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

venom hole!


_IGP0742 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 5, 2014)

_IGP0898 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

G. rosea spiderling


_IGP0875 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP0867 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Mature male B. albo


_IGP0849 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

This is my Ami sp. Columbia, and upon inspecting the following photos I took of her leg III, I noticed something interesting.  Do you see them?


_IGP0842 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP0840 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

They resemble the M. robustum spines, only they aren't on Leg IV.  Well, they might be, but these photos are of Leg III.  I'll have to inspect her further when she's recovered from being rehoused.


_IGP0827 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

This is some of the holes and nifty webbing of a Phlogiellus baeri.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Feb 5, 2014)

Yep I saw them!   

I remember how cool it was the first time I saw them on the robustum sling too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 5, 2014)

I just had no idea the Ami had them.  Or if this is the only species in the genus that does?  I'm trying to track down the papers where some were described, cuz I'm curious.  It would make sense that they'd have this extra line of defense, cuz the rest of their defenses are really pretty low quality.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 7, 2014)

Selenocosmia peerboomi 


_IGP1057 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

My New River who puts up with everything


_IGP1040 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

And the vagans who doesn't, therefore all you get is her butt.


_IGP1033 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Nhandu chromatus for good measure (you know, since they're the fave.)


_IGP1029 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

One of my scorps had me rolling too, I'll post my photos of him trying to change directions while still pressed against the glass over on the scorpion forum.  I think...he isn't all that smart.  Or maybe he's brilliant, who knows, maybe I just don't get it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 11, 2014)

_IGP1202 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Phlogiellus sp. Palawan

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## papilio (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow!!    :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 7, 2014)

Some quick stuff from the other night.  Rehoused a couple Nhandu ladies to better substrate, and had to get a few shots of some others.  Nothing fancy this time.

MM B. albopilosum


_IGP1417 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP1415 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Supposed female supposed B. smithi (I'll believe it when I see it)


_IGP1403 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

You know.


_IGP1395 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

The beautiful and perfect Calliope, Nhandu chromatus AF


_IGP1391 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP1386 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Thanks 

Also got some nice shots of my new snake and some of the newer millipedes, I'll have to find the appropriate subforum to stick those in, but if anyone wants to see, keep an eye over there. ^-^

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 16, 2014)

This was my farewell photo of my Ami sp. Columbia.  She went off in a trade this morning.
But I finally got a picture I'm happy with. 


_IGP1704-2 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

And here's a MM M. balfouri.  Not mine, but it was around.  Not the greatest but he was really looking REALLY hard for a mate.  


_IGP1479 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 19, 2014)

_IGP1828 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP1826 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP1814 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Subadult female Vitalius vellutinus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan (Mar 19, 2014)

Very nice Jack, the eyes are very sharp!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 19, 2014)

Low ISO, high flash.   The batteries in my flash finally called it quits after this, too.  After about six months of going strong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh no, the _Eneloops_ died??!


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 20, 2014)

Actually it wasn't the batteries.  Its my flash.  Its on its last legs.  I have to beat it up to get it to turn on.  Time for new ones.

Here's a B. sabulosum sling, about 1/2 inch


_IGP1872 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

And my big Nhandu coloratovillosus because she is fluffy and adorable.


_IGP1861 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio (Mar 20, 2014)

Aw no, even worse!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 20, 2014)

Tell me about it...but I guess its a sign that its time for an upgrade.  New flash and new lens...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Mar 20, 2014)

Yeah!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Apr 1, 2014)

MM B. albo.  STILL NEEDS A DATE.





N. tripepii juvenile, suspect male, hates me.



Selenocosmia peerboomi, widdle tiny angry bebe, d'awwww



Phlogiellus sp. Palawan, juvie female 

---------- Post added 04-01-2014 at 01:12 AM ----------

I hate the new Flickr with a burning passion.  I need a new photo hosting site.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nada (Apr 1, 2014)

I want that Vitalius... that is all...


----------



## papilio (Apr 1, 2014)

Beautiful albo and great shots!  

I hate flickr now too ... a 'nice looking' interface that's impossible to navigate.  And what's this, no more access to 'Original' view????   GGRRRRRR!  
The only thing comparable to flickr is probably 500px.  Actually images look better there than they do on flickr.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Apr 1, 2014)

I used to use that, and still have an account.  I'll have to go see how much its changed since the last time I was over there.


----------



## netr (Apr 3, 2014)

papilio said:


> I hate flickr now too ... a 'nice looking' interface that's impossible to navigate.  And what's this, no more access to 'Original' view????   GGRRRRRR!


 Flickr has degenerated rather quickly recently, which is annoying as hell. Looks like it's targeting tablet users who browse images on the website itself, at the great functional expense of those uploading and managing the actual images. Leaves me, as we'd say in old Blighty, considerably cheesed off.

On-topic: great photos as always! Love the chromatus bum shot, and your coloratovillosus too. Looking forward to mine reaching that size.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Apr 13, 2014)

_IGP2186 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

N. coloratovillosus sling

_IGP2182 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Phlogiellus sp. Palawan

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio (Apr 13, 2014)

Your Phlogiellus sp. Palawan is gorgeous!  Not familiar with that one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 13, 2014)

papilio said:


> Your Phlogiellus sp. Palawan is gorgeous!  Not familiar with that one.


I completely agree!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you guys.  She is one of my favorites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Apr 30, 2014)

Its been a while, and these are nothing special really, but I've had a few new molts and done some rehousing.

Here's a couple awkward photos of my N. tripepii (90% sure he's male via molt, but we'll check again next time).  I realize I haven't ever taken a clear shot of him.

_IGP2522 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

_IGP2514 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

B. smithi confirmed female molted recently.  She attacked my paintbrush RABIDLY when I tried to scoot her over for a better picture.  Guess she's hungry.

_IGP2507 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

And this is the vivarium I made for my Nhandu coloratovillosus.  I've had her the longest and I felt I owed it to her to make her a super nice home.  Its all natural, mosses and plants, potting soil, seeded with springtails, a humidity gradient.  I had misted the plant before putting her in, so it looks wetter than it is.  She's over in the corner. 

_IGP2505 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

_IGP2498 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 1, 2014)

that Phlogiellus is spectacular!!


   Oh wow.  And when i clicked reply, it zoomed the image to full size, WOW. :worship:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (May 17, 2014)

More spideys.

G. rosea spiderling, picking up some color but..no size, really.  
_IGP2832 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Phrixotrichus scrofa (formerly Paraphysa, which is a genus that no longer exists)
_IGP2811 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Avicularia braunshauseni, one of two, I think this is the girl...she's pretty amicable.  Her brother on the other hand is a big old jerk face. 
_IGP2802 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Nhandu tripepii 99% sure male
_IGP2798 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Aphonopelma cf eutylenum, adorable female (you thought I was gonna say adult, HA)
_IGP2784 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

And of course, the big Phlogiellus sp. Palawan molted again recently, and I tricked her into coming out for photos by pretending I was food.  I apologized profusely afterward though for not actually feeding her when I was done assaulting her senses with the flash.
_IGP2779 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

_IGP2788 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

"food?  OMG WHY IS IT SO BRIGHT YOU CRAZY LADY!"

---------- Post added 05-17-2014 at 09:52 AM ----------

Oh and there's a bunch of scorpion pictures over on the scorpion image thread of some of my guys, including a few new-ish and fancy ones (though C. gracilis is too stubborn to let me photo him).  Go check them out!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antinous (May 17, 2014)

Nice photos! I especially like the Phlogiellus sp. Palawan, so pretty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 3, 2014)

Its been like a year. 
I probably have a ton of things to put here, but I've lost the photos in the hodgepodge of broken computers and life.  I took these a couple nights ago, though.

_IGP3726 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Pseudhapalopus sp. Panama ("Panama Chestnut")

_IGP3731 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

My trusty Aphonopelma sp. New River, always game for a picture.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey Jacqueline!  Good to see you back again.

That last photo is wonderful!  



I've kind of let my T thread lapse too ... my enthusiasm has been captured by mantids lately, and I've been adding pics of them to my mantis thread here.  I've taken tens of thousands of T images over the past five years or so ... I just didn't feel that there were any fresh ways to portray them.  But mantids almost automatically make for wonderful images.  I'm sure I'll continue to take T pictures again in time.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'll have to check that out.  I've just been not really feeling the photography thing anymore.  It shows in my pictures, too.  I don't really care.  I do need a new lens, but I'm hesitant to buy one if the passion isn't returning.  I was happy to get the shot of the little Pseudhapalopus though, its molted recently and getting pretty colorful.


----------



## papilio (Oct 6, 2014)

Honestly, I can relate!  There are times when I feel like just selling all of my equipment.  It's surprising, and so unlike my usual pattern, to have been at it for as long as I have ... typically I'll find a new interest, hit it hard and then burn out after a month or two.  But that hasn't happened this time, there always come more days when I pick up the camera again and realize how satisfying it is to me.

I've seen, especially on the non-T photos you've taken, that you really do have the eye of an artist ... so many of your photos are captivating to look at and show a real talent for composition.


----------

